# Stadtschlampen :)



## asco1 (26. August 2005)

Moin - war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob's den Thread schon gab - hab nix gefunden.

Wollte mal sehen, was ihr so bewegt, wenn ihr bei Regen, Streusalz, im Suff, etc. fahrt.


hab heute früh ausnahmsweise (trotz Sonne) mal meine Stadtschlampe für den Weg zur Arbeit genommen und auch gleich ein Bildchen gemacht.

Rahmen: 28er PRESTO Herrenrad von ca. 1950; Stahl mit horiz. Ausfallenden
Gabel: 26er Standartgabel von SCHWINN
Räder: 72spokes Chrome
Reifen: Felt QuickBrick WW
Lenker: von 'nem Motorrad
Vorbau: Fusion BMX
Bleche: Chrome Ducktail
Übersetzung: 43/20 - perfekt.







...... die Kiste verzeiht alles und die kann man auch ma vor'm Club stehenlassen (angeschlossen - versteht sich.)


  

Basti


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

Geiles Teil! Kostenpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (26. August 2005)

hm, lass' ma überlegen ....

Rahmen: 5er
Gabel: lag noch rum
Räder: lagen noch rum
Reifen: 20er
Lenker: 5er
Vorbau: 3er
Bleche: lagen noch rum
Kurbel: 10er
Sattel&Stütze: lagen noch rum

macht *dumdidum* *tüddelüt*

43 EUR


----------



## T.V. (26. August 2005)

Moin @ Asco,

schönes Ding. Fast schon zu gut für ne Stadtschlampe.    Die bleche blenden bestimmt in der Sonne   

Grüße


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, lass' ma überlegen ....
> 
> Rahmen: 5er
> Gabel: lag noch rum
> ...


Ja gut, die lagen halt noch rum, aber irgendwas werden die doch gekostet haben? Und wie hawt du den BMX vorbau auf diesen uralt steuersatz draufgekriegt?


----------



## asco1 (26. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut, die lagen halt noch rum, aber irgendwas werden die doch gekostet haben? Und wie hawt du den BMX vorbau auf diesen uralt steuersatz draufgekriegt?



hm - lass ma sehen ....

- die Gabel hab ich von 'nem alten SCHWINN-Damenrad; das hab ich vor 4 Jahren gekauft und zum lowrider umgebaut .... war also eh übrig

- die Räder (26") sind von meinem stretch cruiser, weil der jetzt eh auf 24x3 rollt

- die Bleche hab ich von 'nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen, weil ich mal nebenher 'nen Flyer für Ihn gebastelt hab

- Sattel und Stütze sind vom Schrott



Vorbau is noch ein altes Schaft-System (kein Ahead). Is also ganz einfach in 'ner 1"-Gabel zu verbauen, weil die alten BMX auch alle 1" hatten. Deswegen war der auch so preiswert.

T.V. -> Danke!


----------



## lelebebbel (26. August 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... die Kiste verzeiht alles und die kann man auch ma vor'm Club stehenlassen (angeschlossen - versteht sich.)



Ich nehme aber mal an, dass du eher kein Schloss durch die Laufräder fädelst, oder?


----------



## asco1 (26. August 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme aber mal an, dass du eher kein Schloss durch die Laufräder fädelst, oder?



klar doch - ganz außen passt das. 

anyway - wo sind Eure Stadtschlampen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2005)

Ich hab leider keine. Könnte hier in Hamburg echt gut eine gebrauchen. Immer mit der Wildsau rumcruisen ist etwas viel Gepose und nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## kingmoe (26. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab leider keine. Könnte hier in Hamburg echt gut eine gebrauchen. Immer mit der Wildsau rumcruisen ist etwas viel Gepose und nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



Ja, in hier HH lohnt eine SSp-Gurke! Meine:


----------



## asco1 (26. August 2005)

genau sowas wollt ich sehen!  ..... schöne Farbkombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curryketchup (26. August 2005)

arbeitsgerät 1



arbeitsgerät 2


----------



## singlestoph (28. August 2005)

mein aktuelles fixed gear stadt rad

stp


----------



## zaskar76 (28. August 2005)

click-pedalen an ner stadtschlampe


----------



## PHR3AK (28. August 2005)

die kurbel gefällt mir.
nen foto von meinem biatsch poste ich morgen.


----------



## bike punx (28. August 2005)

Jeder hat halt seine eigene Definition von Stadtschlampe!

...außerdem Fixed ohne Clickies?!!    

Gruß Stephan


----------



## mahatma (29. August 2005)

Meine Edel-Stadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHR3AK (29. August 2005)

die eine für den täglichen überlebenskampf und die andere für wenn die kacke am dampfen ist - musste ich nur die ventiele an nen hilfloses mädchen verborgen.


----------



## Freeriderin (29. August 2005)




----------



## --dig-- (31. August 2005)

das ist mein stadtbaby, aber im sommer in berlin natürlich mit 1" slicks und seit längerem auch schon mit farblich passenden flaschenhaltern.


----------



## selecta gold (31. August 2005)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mein stadtbaby, aber im sommer in berlin natürlich mit 1" slicks und seit längerem auch schon mit farblich passenden flaschenhaltern.



darf ich dich interessehalber nach deiner übersetzung fragen das sieht ja immens aus


----------



## mahatma (31. August 2005)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich dich interessehalber nach deiner übersetzung fragen das sieht ja immens aus



Ich rate: 44/16?


----------



## selecta gold (31. August 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate: 44/16?



glaube nicht das es nur ein 44er ist wenn ja ist es ne krasse optik ich denke es ist ne rr kurbel mit 53


----------



## --dig-- (31. August 2005)

moinsen ihr. ich sach mal.... deore lx kurbel mit 48er ta blatt und 15er dx ritzel


----------



## mete (31. August 2005)

Hier mal meine zukünftige:






Lenker und Vorbau kommt bald, hoffe ich, Kassette dient nur als Spacer und wird noch getauscht. Übersetzung 42:13 hat sich für mich als optimal herausgestellt.


----------



## asco1 (31. August 2005)




----------



## Kendooo (31. August 2005)

Boah, krasse Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. August 2005)

Tja, der Rahmen hat leider nur 17", für mich mit 190cm relativ klein, normalerweise müsste auch noch eine längere Stütze rein, aber ohne Click- Pedale geht es auch so


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, der Rahmen hat leider nur 17", für mich mit 190cm relativ klein, normalerweise müsste auch noch eine längere Stütze rein, aber ohne Click- Pedale geht es auch so



Der Rahmen ist schon echt geil - aber ich bin auch 190cm und komme mit 18" gerade noch so zurecht (fürs Gelände). Für eine Stadtschlampe wäre es mir definitiv zu klein, da fahre ich eher 20"-22"


----------



## mete (31. August 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist schon echt geil - aber ich bin auch 190cm und komme mit 18" gerade noch so zurecht (fürs Gelände). Für eine Stadtschlampe wäre es mir definitiv zu klein, da fahre ich eher 20"-22"



Wenn da erstmal meine himmelblauen Porno- Griffe montiert sind, klaut die Kiste garantiert niemand  . Das Oberrohr ist Gott sei Dank genauso lang wie bei meinem 18" Rahmen, daher eigentlich kein Problem mit längerem Vorbau. Würde es sich anbieten, einen Rennlenker anzubauen, oder sähe das wegen des kurzen Steuerrohres dumm aus?


----------



## mahatma (31. August 2005)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen ihr. ich sach mal.... deore lx kurbel mit 48er ta blatt und 15er dx ritzel



@selecta
Ich war näher dran


----------



## eDw (1. September 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine zukünftige:
> Lenker und Vorbau kommt bald, hoffe ich, Kassette dient nur als Spacer und wird noch getauscht. Übersetzung 42:13 hat sich für mich als optimal herausgestellt.



Hey,
cool! Ich hab noch einen konkret grasse Bullhornlenker mit Griffen zuhause rumfliegen, den koennte ich Dir dafuer guenstig uebelassen!    

Gruss
eDw


----------



## foenfrisur (1. September 2005)

meine stadtschleuder...







46:15 mit ner tollen rst capa "springbock"  t4


----------



## alöx (1. September 2005)

Befindet sich gerade im Aufbau und ist auf der nächsten Evolutionsstufe angekommen. Heute: neue alte Kurbeln.

Ich such übrigens immernoch eine 1 Zoll Gabel ohne Federeigenschaften.
Entweder 135mm geschraubt oder ca 220mm Ahead. Wer hat bitte was anbieten wollt zum Winter hin fertig werden.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. September 2005)

Hier mal mein Arbeitstierchen .......
Fakten: 
Rahmen Kona Explosif von 92 
Magura HS11
Excentric ENO (hab ich mir einfach mal gegönnt   )
Übersetzung 36/18 für die schweizer Berge sehr passend.

Ride On!


----------



## gate (8. September 2005)

Stadtschlampen und weitere pics hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2005)

gate schrieb:
			
		

> Stadtschlampen und weitere pics hier



Die hier?!


----------



## gate (8. September 2005)

ist doch nett, oder?


----------



## asco1 (8. September 2005)

gate schrieb:
			
		

> Stadtschlampen und weitere pics hier









sehe ich da 'ne Schaltung????? *tsssssssss!*


----------



## gate (8. September 2005)

ja, ich gebe es zu *winsel*     
wollte jetzt aber keine neue "allgemeine" Stadtschlampen-Galerie eröffnen


----------



## J-CooP (8. September 2005)

Ist zwar ehr eine Edelhure, als eine billige Schlampe, aber bei schönem Wetter und Lust zu toben nehme ich das:





Bei starkem Gegenwind, oder wenn ich mich nicht so fit fühle das Querfeldeinrad (als Stadtrad aber mit Conti Sport Contact):





Und bei Regen, Schnee und Salz kommt das zum Einsatz:


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2005)

Hier noch mein 1989er GT Tequesta, welches mich auch treu durch die Großstadt getragen hat - bis ich Depp den Rahmen verkauft habe. Man kann nicht alles behalten...






War ein sehr unorthodoxer Aufbau mit vieeeel zu neuem Bontrager Crow Bar (weil die Farbe zu den Rahmenaufklebern passte), durchsichtigen Griffen (damit man die Schriftzüge auf dem Lenker lesen konnte), hinten eine Suntour Rollercam statt ´ner U-Brake (die Zugverlegung ist bei GT leider nicht dafür geeignet, also später doch wieder XT II U-Brake), einem Girvin Flexstem (weil die verbaute, gerade Cruiser-Gabel soooo hart war, leider noch nicht auf dem Foto montiert) und einer ca. 25 Jahre alten, total ungekröpften SR-Rennradkurbel (weil sie da war). Wenn ich mir das heute so angucke, gruselt es mich schon ein wenig.
 
Aber es war sicher ein Unikat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (8. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein 1989er GT Tequesta, welches mich auch treu durch die Großstadt getragen hat - bis ich Depp den Rahmen verkauft habe. Man kann nicht alles behalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




grusel? ich find ihn schick!


----------



## hoshman (8. September 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar ehr eine Edelhure, als eine billige Schlampe, aber bei schönem Wetter und Lust zu toben nehme ich das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keramic felgen, oder versuchst du nie zu bremsen? würde mich echt interessieren, da ich auch gern felgen hätte, die immer ihr schönes schwarz behalten.


----------



## lelebebbel (8. September 2005)

Nimm Mavic Open4 CD in schwarz, und dazu (unbedingt!) Koolstop schwarz Bremsbeläge. Erstens weil die Scheissteile  sonst kaum Bremsen, zweitens weil die Felge nur mit den Koolstops schwarz bleibt.

Wobei die Felgen eigentlich eher dunkelgrau sind. Sind hartanodisiert.

Oder halt Keramikfelgen, jo.


----------



## J-CooP (8. September 2005)

hoshman schrieb:
			
		

> keramic felgen


Jupp, sowohl am Crosser, als auch am Regenrad Open Pro Ceramic.


----------



## asco1 (9. September 2005)

das Regen, Schnee und Salz - Rad is ja wohl mal schick! - noch schwarze Schutzbleche und das Kabelgedöns vom Tacho weg und das wär DIE Stadtschlampe schlechthin.  - schön clean!


----------



## zurkoe (9. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir das heute so angucke, gruselt es mich schon ein wenig.



Kann ich verstehen, ging mir beim Lesen Deines Postings auch so...   

Aber Rollercam am GT: Respekt! Hast Du da beide Enden des Querzugs an die Platte geklemmt?


----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich verstehen, ging mir beim Lesen Deines Postings auch so...
> 
> Aber Rollercam am GT: Respekt! Hast Du da beide Enden des Querzugs an die Platte geklemmt?



Wie schon oben geschrieben, es funktionierte nur mäßig gut. So sah das damals aus:


----------



## Baxx (10. September 2005)

Meine Stadtschlampe (Schlampe im Sinne von "immer bereit zum Nehmen"  ):






Billiger 17" Stahlrahmen, 38:15 Singlespeed, 1.6er Sport Contact, einige Teile lackiert, Lenker gekürzt, Aluschraubentuning... ca. 9,8 kg.


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2005)

Weiter oben gibt es ja schon meine Schlecht-Wetter-Schlampe zu sehen.
Und mit dem Teil bin ich seit ein paar Monaten immer unterwegs, sobald es trocken ist:
Uralter Cinelli Super Corsa Renner (hinten noch 126mm) in Kawasaki-Grün gepulvert mit wildem Mix (Stronglight-Kurbeln, Shimano-600-Naben, Campa-Bremsen...). Der Rahmen ist aus dem Forum (über ebay als Umweg), schönen Gruß nach Barsinghausen!   
Ein paar Umbauten stehen aber noch an (RR- oder Bahnlenker, weiße Bremshebel, RR-Vorbau etc.) und originale weiße Decals liegen auch schon bereit. Dann gibt´s auch ein neues Foto. So sieht es jetzt aus - und ist verdammt schnell


----------



## asco1 (15. September 2005)

traumhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> traumhaft!



da stimm ich zu


----------



## CDRacer (15. September 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Stadtschlampe (Schlampe im Sinne von "immer bereit zum Nehmen"  ):
> 
> Bild
> 
> Billiger 17" Stahlrahmen, 38:15 Singlespeed, 1.6er Sport Contact, einige Teile lackiert, Lenker gekürzt, Aluschraubentuning... ca. 9,8 kg.


Hey, wo hast du das 38er Blatt her? Suche momentan nach einem günstigen für meine Stadtschlampe.


----------



## mete (15. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter oben gibt es ja schon meine Schlecht-Wetter-Schlampe zu sehen.
> Und mit dem Teil bin ich seit ein paar Monaten immer unterwegs, sobald es trocken ist:
> Uralter Cinelli Super Corsa Renner (hinten noch 126mm) in Kawasaki-Grün gepulvert mit wildem Mix (Stronglight-Kurbeln, Shimano-600-Naben, Campa-Bremsen...). Der Rahmen ist aus dem Forum (über ebay als Umweg), schönen Gruß nach Barsinghausen!
> Ein paar Umbauten stehen aber noch an (RR- oder Bahnlenker, weiße Bremshebel, RR-Vorbau etc.) und originale weiße Decals liegen auch schon bereit. Dann gibt´s auch ein neues Foto. So sieht es jetzt aus - und ist verdammt schnell



Ein Traum in Froschfotzengrün. Noch die schwarzen Parts gegen silberne getauscht und einen schönen Tria- Lenker und


----------



## Baxx (15. September 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wo hast du das 38er Blatt her? Suche momentan nach einem günstigen für meine Stadtschlampe.



Das Alu-Gebhardt gibt's bei www.singlespeedshop.de für 20.


----------



## Mr.T (15. September 2005)

Hier passt meins auch mal wieder!




T:


----------



## asco1 (15. September 2005)

och menno! *schmacht* .. des is sooooooooooo schön!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. September 2005)

Hier ist meine, allerdings mit 3-Gang-Nabenschaltung:


----------



## brausekopf (17. September 2005)

Fabeymer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meine, allerdings mit 3-Gang-Nabenschaltung:



...das is doch nicht dein ernst...eisenschrott im keller, oder was soll das sein?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. September 2005)

Doch, das ist mein voller Ernst. Für den nahenden Winter mit seinem Salz gibt es doch nix Vernünftigeres als so eine alte Kiste. Auch für den Schulweg ideal, da Schutzbleche, Kettenverkleidung und Licht.
Und das Ding kann man auch bedenkenlos abends/nachts vor einer Kneipe etc. stehenlassen oder auch mal über Nacht am Bahnhof.
Das ist halt meine Definition von Stadtschlampe.
Mein SSP wird, wenn es fertig ist, sein Einsatzgebiet zwar auch hauptsächlich in der Stadt haben, aber nicht als "Nutzrad", sondern eher für Feierabendrunden durch das Stadtgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (19. September 2005)

War zwar schonmal in einer Galerie, jetzt aber in der aktuellen Version


----------



## hoshman (20. September 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier passt meins auch mal wieder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich das ding nicht vor etwa zwei jahren als leserbike in der BIKE gesehen?


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2005)

hoshman schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich das ding nicht vor etwa zwei jahren als leserbike in der BIKE gesehen?


Nee, das war ein Dave Lloyd, nur die Gabel und die Farbe stimmen überein.


----------



## pj10 (21. September 2005)

also ich habe ein bike für alle einsatzgebiete ;-)
bewege mich aber zu 90% nur in der stadt oder auf befestigten wegen. 






38:15 übersetzung. xt-bremsen. alu-rahmen und starrgabel.


----------



## hoshman (22. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das war ein Dave Lloyd, nur die Gabel und die Farbe stimmen überein.



jo haste recht, habs mir nochmal angeschaut....


----------



## yunim (27. September 2005)

Hier ist mein Indiestadtfahrenundbesoffennachhausekommenfahrrad:






PS: Ich weiß das ist eine 5Gangnabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (8. Oktober 2005)

eine der schlampen aus meinem harem:




sunn bmix


----------



## möp (9. Oktober 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> eine der schlampen aus meinem harem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## asco1 (9. Oktober 2005)

hell yeah! Das' ja ma schick!


----------



## möp (10. Oktober 2005)

so dann kommt auch mal meine
is nen absolutes low-cost projekt, hab dafür kein cent gezahlt
rad hab ich von nem freund geschenk bekommen und erstmal komplett zerlegt
anschließedn alten lack ab 7(!) unterschiedliche farben  und dann lackiert
viel zu schlamping muss ich im nachhinein sagen hat aber nur noch so billigen lack rumstehen

anschließend notgedrungen auf singlespeed umgebaut, da die alte kette voll im arsch war und ich nur noch ne kurze hatte 
aber fährt sich echt super  
is aber nicht reinrassig ssp da die alte kassete plus kettenblätter noch dran sind - ich hoff ich werd jetzt nicht gesteinigt  aber die kettenlinie is perfekt also who cares?

übersetzung ist 52:17 und is für münchen perfekt (tret auch gern etwas stärker)

es is auch noch nen foto von dem schnell ausgesägten häßlichem  brakebooster dabei
muss sagend er hilft echt verdammt viel
jetzt hebt die dame auch mal das hinterrad beim bremsen  

wieviel bringen eigentlich so "gurt-pedalen" (mir fällt der name grad ent ein...)?


----------



## nordstadt (10. Oktober 2005)

Stadtschlampe für die Frau:






Mfg Chris


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (19. Oktober 2005)

Endlich fertig!
Habs auch gleich noch im SSP-Gallerie-Fred gepostet, weil ich sooo stolz drauf bin!  
Mehr Bilder unter "Fotos"


----------



## biker1967 (19. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schönes Teil, Kompliment  
Wie haste das mit der Kettenspannung am Ausfallende gemacht?


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (19. Oktober 2005)

Sind fast horizontale Ausfallenden dran, aber ziemlich kurz, so ca. 2,5 cm.
Damit ich in die Mitte komme, habe ich ein halbes Kettenglied montiert. So passt´s genau. Hoffentlich längt sich die Kette nicht allzu sehr!


----------



## Eisbär (19. Oktober 2005)

Buzz Lightyear schrieb:
			
		

> Sind fast horizontale Ausfallenden dran, aber ziemlich kurz, so ca. 2,5 cm.
> Damit ich in die Mitte komme, habe ich ein halbes Kettenglied montiert. So passt´s genau. Hoffentlich längt sich die Kette nicht allzu sehr!



Dann kannst Du ja das halbe Kettenglied wieder rausnehmen.
Wo hast Du das denn herbekommen. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie Du, nur daß sich die Kette schon gelängt hat. Jetzt bekomme ich sie nicht mehr richtig gespannt.

Eisbär


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (19. Oktober 2005)

Halbes Kettenglied von Wippermann gibts bei http://www.singlespeedshop.com unter "Ketten" auf Seite 3. 
Guter Laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (19. Oktober 2005)

Ah, danke für den Tip.


----------



## wKid (21. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema "Stahlbomber für die City"   

Link zum Bildle 

Der Rahmen (immerhin Tange MTB) ist selten schwer   , aber dadurch das alles unnötige abmontiert ist (mal abgesehen vom Schloss) wieder gut fahrbar...hab auch schon ne Geländetour hinter mir und war erstaunt, wie passabel sich das Gerät bewegen lässt. Trotzdem mal sehen, ob nicht irgendwann was billiges, leichteres angeschafft wird... 

greetz...wkid

ps...diese point-kettenspanner sind ja wohl sowas von Sch****!!!!


----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2005)

wKid schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema "Stahlbomber für die City"



Sieht doch ganz passabel aus   



			
				wKid schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen (immerhin Tange MTB) ist selten schwer



Tange hat eben auch - wie fast jeder Rohrhersteller - billige (=schwere, null konifizierte) Rohre. Und bei Billigrädern war früher sogar oft nur das Sitzrohr (deshalb musste auch genau da der Aufkleber hin) oder die vorderen Hauptrohre aus Cromo! Der Rest war "Wasserrohr á la Hi-Ten-Mist...



			
				wKid schrieb:
			
		

> ps...diese point-kettenspanner sind ja wohl sowas von Sch****!!!!


Noch einer, der´s geschnallt hat - und hoffentlich wieder ein olles SW montiert


----------



## wKid (21. Oktober 2005)

jepp...das da nur das sitzrohr von tange ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. konifizierte rohre???? was ist das???    an dem baby gibts nur durchgängig dicke wandstärken mit schöööööön gleichmäßigem querschnitt - damit der rost grooooossen hunger haben darf.   

aber für die uni und zurück reichts vollkommen...und wenns kaputt geht, bau ich daraus für meinen vater für den garten ne outdoor-duschhalterung.  

wkid


----------



## Zwennsolo (25. Oktober 2005)

So viele geile Singlespeeder!!!

Hier ist meins: 

PS
Brauche noch einen Kettenspanner


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2005)

nachdem mein alte alte stadtschlampe etwas zu klein fuer mich war, passt die neue perfekt. das teil ist ungeheuerlich schnell - und wenn der fahrer jetzt noch etwas fitter waer, dann wuerde es richtig abgehen. aber es macht auch so grossen spass gelb-rote ampeln zu ersprinten, sich im autoverkehr einzureihen, sich im windschatten eines lkw ziehen zu lassen etc






der rahmen ist ein hardrock aus der mitte der 90er den ich mir im april in argentinien gekauft hatte. hab dann hier alle teile meines alten stadtrenners da ran gepappt. ziemlich gewichtig, denn das teil wiegt glatte 11kg obwohl kaum was dran ist. dafuer dank der mtb-laufraeder schoen wendig und spritzig. ich dachte zwar nach meinem unfall im februar, etwas ruhiger fahren zu wollen, aber bei derschlampe ist das kaum machbar. hoffentlich gehts gut aus im berliner verkehrschaos...

uebersetzung: 42:14, also genau 3:1.

 rb


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2005)

So, da das Rosa mit den hellblauen Sprenkeln dann soch ein bisl schwul war und ich darauf verzichten kann, ständig von irgendwelchen Leuten angequatscht zu werden, gab es für meine bitch neue Farben:

Before:






After:


----------



## brausekopf (30. Oktober 2005)

schick @mete, was ist das denn fürn rahmen?


----------



## mete (30. Oktober 2005)

brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> schick @mete, was ist das denn fürn rahmen?



F2, oder 2F oder so, habe ich vom Olli gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maze1001 (31. Oktober 2005)

wie haste das mit der kette gemacht? glück gehabt? und was wenn sie sich längt?


----------



## mete (31. Oktober 2005)

Maze1001 schrieb:
			
		

> wie haste das mit der kette gemacht? glück gehabt? und was wenn sie sich längt?



Glück gehabt kann man das nicht nennen, es gibt immer wieder Übersetzungen die genau passen (notfalls mit Half- Link) und die Kette ist schon vorgelängt, da tut sich nichts mehr.


----------



## kingmoe (31. Oktober 2005)

@mete: Ganz ehrlich? Jetzt ist es "schön", vorher war es "schön schräg" - und hat mir sogar besser gefallen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich...


----------



## mete (31. Oktober 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @mete: Ganz ehrlich? Jetzt ist es "schön", vorher war es "schön schräg" - und hat mir sogar besser gefallen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich...




Mag sein, aber Du möchtest nicht jeden Tag durch Berlin damit fahren, glaub mir


----------



## Lowrider (1. November 2005)

hier meine stadtschlampe. frisch aufgebaut


----------



## DemoEIGHT (1. November 2005)

Hi,


hier ist meine! Natürlich das Fahrrad! Der rest gehört meinem Bruder  


MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (2. November 2005)

@Lowrider: was ist das denn für eine hübsche kurbel??


----------



## Lowrider (2. November 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> @Lowrider: was ist das denn für eine hübsche kurbel??



Hallo wanted man

dies ist ne speed-tec kurbel (wie ne pbc)


----------



## yunim (2. November 2005)

Zwennsolo schrieb:
			
		

> So viele geile Singlespeeder!!!
> 
> Hier ist meins:
> 
> ...



Hast du noch ein größeres Bild?


----------



## Salera (3. November 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem mein alte alte stadtschlampe etwas zu klein fuer mich war, passt die neue perfekt. das teil ist ungeheuerlich schnell - und wenn der fahrer jetzt noch etwas fitter waer, dann wuerde es richtig abgehen. aber es macht auch so grossen spass gelb-rote ampeln zu ersprinten, sich im autoverkehr einzureihen, sich im windschatten eines lkw ziehen zu lassen etc
> 
> der rahmen ist ein hardrock aus der mitte der 90er den ich mir im april in argentinien gekauft hatte. hab dann hier alle teile meines alten stadtrenners da ran gepappt. ziemlich gewichtig, denn das teil wiegt glatte 11kg obwohl kaum was dran ist. dafuer dank der mtb-laufraeder schoen wendig und spritzig. ich dachte zwar nach meinem unfall im februar, etwas ruhiger fahren zu wollen, aber bei derschlampe ist das kaum machbar. hoffentlich gehts gut aus im berliner verkehrschaos...
> 
> ...



Wofür is´n das Schaltwerk??


----------



## mete (3. November 2005)

Salera schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür is´n das Schaltwerk??



vertikale Ausfallenden = Kettenspanner!


----------



## CDRacer (9. November 2005)

So bin auch endlich fertig, für kleines Geld zusammengeschraubt und es ist ausreichend schnell in der Stadt aber noch tauglich für Winterausfahrten. Bin sehr zufrieden. Kommt nur noch eine andere Kette.


----------



## TREKTOMMY (9. November 2005)

Hallo Eingang-Freunde- war auch schon lang nich mehr da - aber lebe noch und ich hab mein Bike weiter verändert. Ist auch manchmal Stadtschlampe (mit Schwalbe Marathon 1.75") .Ist mir aber auch Hardcore und S&M zu willen.   Sehr dankbares Teil...


----------



## TREKTOMMY (10. November 2005)




----------



## Alex de Large (14. November 2005)

Mein Cube hat auch Zähne lassen müssen.


----------



## biker1967 (14. November 2005)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Cube hat auch Zähne lassen müssen.


Wie is die Übersetzung nun?
Is das etwa der Big Apple, der da drauf is? Geil, mein Singlespeeder im Album is auch mit Disk aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## möp (14. November 2005)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Cube hat auch Zähne lassen müssen.




mmh die schutzbleche ham nur ne kosmetisch efunktion oder?


----------



## biker1967 (14. November 2005)

Aber ansonsten ein tolles Teil


----------



## Alex de Large (14. November 2005)

Übersetzung: 44:16

Reifen: Big Apple auf Sun Double Track
(die wahre Herausforderung für Felgen sind städtische Bordsteinkannten).

Schutzbleche: Cruiser short aus Blech 
(Erfüllen ihre Bestimmung erstaunlich gut und gefallen mir besser als die üblichen Kusstoffteile zum anstecken. "Normale Bleche" sind wegen der Reifen etwas problematisch).

Müll ist allerdings der Point Spanner. Der kommt wieder runter. Ich überlege stattdessen, vorne eine Kettführung mit Tretlagerbestigung zu montieren. Damit müßte sich die Kette auch spannen lassen.


----------



## J-CooP (9. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir hat sich auch einiges geändert. Für 35 Euro habe ich neulich Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz erstanden. Ist ein blau gepulverter Bianchi.
Innen habe ich ihn schön mit Elaskon versiegelt und dann alle Teile vom grauen Rahmen drangeschraubt (der war mir zu groß).

So siehts jetzt aus:


----------



## yunim (10. Dezember 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich auch einiges geändert. Für 35 Euro habe ich neulich Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz erstanden. Ist ein blau gepulverter Bianchi.
> Innen habe ich ihn schön mit Elaskon versiegelt und dann alle Teile vom grauen Rahmen drangeschraubt (der war mir zu groß).
> 
> So siehts jetzt aus:


was sind das fuer gelbe "Aufkleber"?


----------



## J-CooP (10. Dezember 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das fuer gelbe "Aufkleber"?


 Das ist Reflexfolie. Ich hoffe so im Dunkeln etwas besser sichtbar zu sein.


----------



## Rawker (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich dachte schon, dass wären so Tapes, wie sie sich Michael Jackson um die Finger geklebt hat. Aber schönes Rad.


----------



## der alte ron (10. Dezember 2005)

Edel geht die Welt den Bach runter !
Ist das ein Cinelli "Grammo" 

Gruß ,Nikolay


----------



## J-CooP (10. Dezember 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Cinelli "Grammo"


Scharfes Auge!
Den gabs vor etwa 2 Jahren mal für 59Euro "Sofort kaufen" bei Ebay. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerletzter (13. Dezember 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> So siehts jetzt aus:



1.  wie hast Du hinten das Schutzblech auf Tretlaerhöhe befestigt? Bei mir passt es nicht zwischen die Kettenstreben.
2.  was hast Du mit dem Blech am Steuersatzbereich getan? Bei mir muss ich wild umbiegen.


----------



## J-CooP (13. Dezember 2005)

immerletzter schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  wie hast Du hinten das Schutzblech auf Tretlaerhöhe befestigt? Bei mir passt es nicht zwischen die Kettenstreben.
> 2.  was hast Du mit dem Blech am Steuersatzbereich getan? Bei mir muss ich wild umbiegen.


Hinten habe ich einfach zwei Löcher ins Blech gebohrt und das ganze mit einem Kabelbinder am Verbindungssteg zwischen den Kettenstreben befestigt.

Vorne habe ich den Winkel etwas gekürzt, damit der nicht gegen den Steuersatz stößt. Je nachdem wie hoch die Gabel baut, kann es bei breiteren Reifen aber schon recht eng werden.


----------



## der alte ron (14. Dezember 2005)

Sind das die günstigen von Rose oder baugleiche und
sind die halbwegs steif oder schlackern die doll rum ?

Grazie , Nikolay


----------



## J-CooP (14. Dezember 2005)

Sind SKS  Chromoplastics. Wo ich die mal her hatte, weiß ich nicht mehr.
Sind schon recht steif. Schleifen tut jedenfalls auch im Wiegetritt nichts. Nur auf Pflaster klappern sie minimal.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Dezember 2005)

Jo hab n altes Kettler Damen Alurad, mit Sachs Torpedo 5 Gang Nabe..


----------



## PHR3AK (15. Dezember 2005)

mein übergangsbitch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. Dezember 2005)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> mein übergangsbitch



Ich hab´s ja schon "drüben" gesehen. Das ist der Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel oder?! Mit DER Sattelüberhöhung und DEM Radstand, Respekt!

Aber du hast ja noch größere (=passendere) Rahmen, das beruhigt mich etwas


----------



## PHR3AK (15. Dezember 2005)

jop, aber die sind mir zu schade zum vor der uni anschließen


----------



## chefchecker (18. Dezember 2005)

Moin jungs, 
wollte euch nur mal meinen kiezkruiser vorstellen. inzwischen eines meiner liebsten bikes doch war ursprünglich nur für den weg zum kiez gedacht.
taiwan alurahmen mir rest- primer lackiert. und bunte spacer


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2005)

chefchecker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin jungs,
> wollte euch nur mal meinen kiezkruiser vorstellen. inzwischen eines meiner liebsten bikes doch war ursprünglich nur für den weg zum kiez gedacht.
> taiwan alurahmen mir rest- primer lackiert. und bunte spacer



Bitte poste ein nicht unsichtbares Bild!


----------



## dubbel (19. Dezember 2005)

wahrscheinlich inzwischen geklaut worden.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2005)

Das hier sollte der direkte Link zum halben Kettenglied (half-link) sein ..    
Weiss einer, wieso das Teil (nur?) fuer 3/32" ist? Ich hab bei meinen Nabenschaltungsraedern (Ausnahme das MTB mit Rohloff) immer 1/8" Ketten. Grade beim Pentasport-Renner (der hat nur kurze horizontale Ausfallenden, ich befuerchte, der Verstellbereich langt nicht zum Ausgleich eines ganzen Doppelgliedes!) koennte es sein, dass ich so ein Teil irgendwann mal brauche (im Moment ist alles noch stramm )

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Maze1001 (29. Dezember 2005)

meine stadtschlampe und meine winter-stadt-bitch nach dem einsatz:
(der eiszapfen am schaltzug ist leider nich so schön zu erkennen )


----------



## faxe (29. Dezember 2005)

Meine fette Paula


----------



## Rawker (31. Dezember 2005)

Haha Paula ist ja geil. Würd ich gerne mal bügeln, die Dame.


----------



## andy1 (31. Dezember 2005)

meine Stadt- und Überlandschlampe:

(Edit: Hab jetzt gerade erst gesehen dass es ja im Singlespeedforum ist;-) - also für die Stadt hab ich noch nix eingängiges... ist auch recht hügelig hier in SI )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (31. Dezember 2005)

Da muss meine Edelschlampe jetzt doch drunter, der Kontrast is einfach perfekt 





Foto is schlecht - is ja auch kein Laufstegmodell


----------



## faxe (31. Dezember 2005)

Rawker schrieb:
			
		

> Haha Paula ist ja geil. Würd ich gerne mal bügeln, die Dame.


kein prob musste nur vorbeikommen


----------



## Deleted 54817 (2. Januar 2006)

servus jungs

ahhhhhh, also ein Klassiker ist es nicht, weil doch älter als 90er, aber eine Stadtschlampe.....ich find's geil, eyyy


----------



## immerletzter (2. Januar 2006)

gabee schrieb:
			
		

> servus jungs
> 
> ahhhhhh, also ein Klassiker ist es nicht, weil doch älter als 90er, aber eine Stadtschlampe.....ich find's geil, eyyy



Wo wohnst Du denn, dass bei Dir so ein Wetter ist? Bei mir friert es ...


----------



## crabslapdaddy (4. Januar 2006)

Hier meine alte Stadtschlurre
echtes Do it yourself - Cruiserfeeling:





    


ist aber leider mitlerweile auf dem Sperrmüll gelandet


----------



## madbull (4. Januar 2006)

Mein tapferer Hochlastesel, mein MULE - im Moment zwar Hinterradlos und mit Leihlaufrad unterwegs, aber trotzdem treu wie immer...


----------



## der alte ron (8. Januar 2006)




----------



## J-CooP (8. Januar 2006)

Sehr geil!

Nur die Cantisockel, Gepäckträger- und Dynamoanlötteile stören minimal.

Bei Schnee und Sonne würde ich auch mit fahren, aber für Schmuddelwetter wäre es mir fast zu schade.


----------



## asco1 (8. Januar 2006)

crabslapdaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine alte Stadtschlurre
> echtes Do it yourself - Cruiserfeeling:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 104215
> ...




oh shit - Gabel und lenker hätte ich Dir sofort abgenommen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnieWalker (9. Januar 2006)

stielvole  konstruktion ,ron


----------



## yunim (9. Januar 2006)

RON! Absolut tolles Fahrrad!


----------



## der alte ron (9. Januar 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Schnee und Sonne würde ich auch mit fahren, aber für Schmuddelwetter wäre es mir fast zu schade.


 
Da muß es halt durch , die Winter sind in Bayern nun mal so , dann dürfte ich von November bis März nur noch zu Fuß gehen  .

Der Rahmen ist eine altes Kettler aus dem Einganrad Forum , feut mich das es euch gefällt  , ich fahr es super gerne !

Nikolay


----------



## yunim (9. Januar 2006)

RON: Der Gepäcktraeger, ist es extra für vorne oder hast du was modifiziert?


----------



## der alte ron (9. Januar 2006)

Den hat der Olli schon nach vorn geschraubt gehabt , habe ich so gelassen .


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. Januar 2006)

huhu 
hier ma mien stadträdchen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (20. Januar 2006)

hui - ein OldStyle hotrod Klapprad - das hat mal Stil!


----------



## GlanDas (20. Januar 2006)

habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als aure Stadtschlampen auf hochglanz zu polieren  
mein Rad is immer voll dreck und schlam, wenns hoch kommt bekommts bischen öl auf die Kette


----------



## kingmoe (21. Januar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als aure Stadtschlampen auf hochglanz zu polieren
> mein Rad is immer voll dreck und schlam, wenns hoch kommt bekommts bischen öl auf die Kette



Models sehen sicher auch mal $cheiße aus - aber vor ´nem Fotoshooting wird sich hübsch gemacht


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. Januar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als aure Stadtschlampen auf hochglanz zu polieren
> mein Rad is immer voll dreck und schlam, wenns hoch kommt bekommts bischen öl auf die Kette



hallo?...
hallo ... ?!
so en rad hab ich auch wo nur gefahren wir abundan öl auf kette und ienma pro halbes jahr gibts ne komplet fettunfg und "kundendienst" 
nur des is halt en lebensabschnittswerk !
hab des klappi ni nem sau misserablen zustand gefunden (und ich als (egal welches rad ) radliebhaber) hats mir fast ne träne rasgedrückt so runter gearbeitet und ungepflegt wars ... und da ich eh immmer en klappi wollte ... bzw en cruiser ... hab ich mir gedacht machste halt en klappicruiser ... 
schwarzefarbe hat ich noch da (rahmen musste so oderso neu gelacktwerden ...) und rot hab ich gekauft (8 euro) naja und letzdes wochenende hab ich imr ma 2 stündechen zeit genommen und hab bissl gebastlt ... insgesamt mit reifen schlauch farbe etc evtl 25 euro betzahlt ... und hochglanz isses net poliert sondern nur frisch habs erst einma um block probe gefahren ...


----------



## korat (4. April 2006)

seid ihr bereit? für eine alte schachtel, grell geschminkt?
der hamburger straßenstrich ist um eine attraktion reicher:


----------



## Baxx (6. April 2006)




----------



## KaschmirKönig (6. April 2006)

ich hatte auch mal ein cats *schwärm*


----------



## Alexxx (8. April 2006)

*******, jatzt habe ich es schon in die Singlespeed Galerie gepostet, obwohl es hier ja viel besser hinpasst! Man verzeihe mir.
Hier also nochmal meine Bitch.
Kurze Übersicht:
Scott Fastback Rahmen (zweimal gerissen und repariert)
Scott CroMo Gabel
Carbon-Laufräder
Precision Kurbeln
Specialized Titan Innenlager mit längerer TNT Titan Achse
Shimano SG-X Kettenblatt
SRP-Schrauben
NoName Sattelstütze
Flite Titanium mit ca. 80.000km Laufleistung
Magura Hydra Bremse Baujahr Ende der 80er
Schwalbe Fat Frank Reifen

Dann mal her mit der Kritik!!!


----------



## bofh (8. April 2006)

Alexxx schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal her mit der Kritik!!!


Abgefahren. 
Einzig die roten Kettenblattschrauben und die roten Schriftzüge verursachen Augenschmerzen.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Zweistein (9. April 2006)

Dacht ich geh mal mit 
Meine Stadtschlampe für nächtliche Besorgungen:
Hollandrad Bj 76
Vorne Halogenbirne in die Orginal-Leuchte eingebaut...hinten unter dem Schutzblech LED's zur Bodenbeleuchtung eingebaut  
Rollt seit einer Grundüberholung einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexxx (9. April 2006)

> Abgefahren.
> Einzig die roten Kettenblattschrauben und die roten Schriftzüge verursachen Augenschmerzen.



...und Du hast es noch nicht in der Sonne gesehen, die Schriftzüge sind rot, die Schrauben im Übrigen purple! Erblindungs- und Würgreiz-Garantie gebe ich gerne!!!
Ich denke es werden wohl noch einige Schrauben in der Farbe den Weg ans Rad finden. Und hoffentlich auch noch ein Softride-Vorbau mit purple Unterlegscheiben.
Gruß,

Augenarzt Alexxx


----------



## crashkiddennis (12. Mai 2006)

Frisch aus dem Bastelkeller
http://www.rsv-pfaffenhuber.de/mtb/images/zoom/bikes/viewsize/chakafertig.jpg


----------



## asco1 (12. Mai 2006)

crashkiddennis schrieb:
			
		

> Frisch aus dem Bastelkeller
> http://www.rsv-pfaffenhuber.de/mtb/images/zoom/bikes/viewsize/chakafertig.jpg



na-tascha-ma-schick!


----------



## eisenbart (17. Dezember 2006)

da ja einige leute denn rahmen nochmal sehen wollten




hier

wieder über´n winter mit race-blade´s gefahren ( ich sag ja zum schutzblech am strassenrad )


----------



## Schmirgel (17. Dezember 2006)

Stadtschlampen sind eh die schönsten aller Räder 

Kölle:
















D'dorf:






(jeweils nicht meine Cam, daher wg. Bedienungs-nOOb nicht gerade optimale Foto-Qualität...)


----------



## kitor (27. Dezember 2006)

sehr dezente Fotos


----------



## alk_#2 (28. Dezember 2006)

ich hab auch eine, im strassengraben gefunden, liebe auf den ersten blick =)
obwohl ich lieber die "herren"-version hätte


----------



## enasnI (30. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Dezember 2006)

Wollt ich schon lange mal posten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (2. Januar 2007)

meine stadtschlampe


----------



## Alex de Large (22. August 2007)




----------



## ironalex (24. September 2007)

resteverwertung!


----------



## BQuark (24. September 2007)

lebt ihr alle in afrika oder sibirien, dass die reifen für die stadt so massiv sein müssen?


----------



## martn (24. September 2007)

die stollen mögen weniger nützlich sein, aber breite bringt komfort! mitm trennschleifer möcht ich jedenfalls nich freiwillig über kopfsteinpflaster oder schlechte straßen reiten... (über glatte straßen auch ncih, aber das hat mit anderen sachen zu tun)


----------



## Opa Kruse (25. September 2007)

mir reichen 1,4er-schlappen in der stadt völlig aus. mit 4 bis 5 bar erstaunlich komfortabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (25. September 2007)

Wenn die 1,4er runter sind, mach mal 2,0er Kojaks oder ähnliches rein. Du wirst dich wundern, wieviel besser sich sowas am Stadt-MTB fährt ...


----------



## Wipfler (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine Stadt-, Wald-, Feldwegschlampe ...
Lustiges Fahrgefühl.


----------



## nullvektor (23. Oktober 2007)

den rahmen habe ich mal für 5 euro bei ebay gekauft.ist jetzt mein winterrad.es ist nicht sehr hübsch,hat aber es hat einen guten charakter.genau wie ich 
übersetzung 48/16


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2007)

eisenbart schrieb:


> da ja einige leute denn rahmen nochmal sehen wollten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nur schön 
und das ist deine stadt*schlampe*, tjunge.


----------



## aristeas (25. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein erster "SSP-Gehversuch". Material hat leider nur fuer ein Stadtrad gereicht. Faehrt sich aber prima.  Habe einige Muehe darauf verwendet, das Rad ein bisschen vergammelt aussehen zu lassen...





Sattel soll noch gegen einen guten getauscht werden (hmm, Diebstahlgefahr...) und die Reifen wuerde ich gerne gegen Slicks tauschen.


----------



## flik (29. Oktober 2007)

mein erstes Singlespeed!!! 
alles alte Teile liebevoll die Anlötteile weckgeflext, neu lackiert, eingespeicht, teile gesucht,... und StVo  konform....


----------



## martn (29. Oktober 2007)

haste mal nen profilbild davon?


----------



## flik (29. Oktober 2007)

Klar,...  hab heut des Wetter genutzt


----------



## elsepe (29. Oktober 2007)

um gleich mal den üblichen kommentar anzubringen... der sattel!

aber du wirst es wohl so mögen.

ansonsten ist es recht hübsch, was ist es für ein rahmen( schöne muffen)


----------



## 2gether (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
so, dann will ich auch mal mein Gefährt vorstellen.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, da es mein erstes SSP-Rad ist und ich noch wegen einiger Sachen probieren muss z.B. mit der Übersetzung.
Auf jeden Fall macht es riesigen Spaß damit durch die Stadt zu heizen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2007)

war kein ssper


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2007)

Hat aber mit SSP nicht viel zu tun!


----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2007)

stadtschlampe setzt ssp dennoch nicht voraus oder?


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Oktober 2007)

in diesem unterforum schon.


----------



## elsepe (31. Oktober 2007)

knips doch wenigstens den bowden zug durch um guten willen zu beweisen


----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2007)

wär ne idee ... aber neee - sry jungs


----------



## selecta gold (5. November 2007)




----------



## biker1967 (5. November 2007)

selecta gold schrieb:


>



Schöner Airbag für die Kronjuwelen


----------



## McSlow (28. November 2007)

So, mal meins.
Kettenspanner fehlt noch. Fahr aber schon seit nem monat ohne rum. Springt nur wenn mans übertreibt ;-)
Da wo grau is is mittlerweile nen Logo....





Komplett aus Schrott und "resten" zusammengebaut, trotzdem unter 10 Kilo.
( unter dem weiss gepinselten Rahmen (thieft protection by design ;-) steckt ein  eigentlich doch ziemlich guter 7005er alurahmen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2007)

Meine Schlampe:


----------



## aristeas (29. November 2007)

Wow!  

Willst Du bei so einem schoenen Rad nicht mal nachrechnen, ob Du mit Halflink-Kette oder Magic Gear den Doppel-Kettenspanner abschaffen kannst?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. November 2007)

Ein Halflink-Kette hatte ich schon drauf, aber passt trotzdem nicht. Ich werde demnäxt mal ein grösseres Ritzel probieren, vielleicht gehts damit.


----------



## bofh (29. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine Schlampe:
> http://www.tigersclaw.de/work/backw2_03.jpg


Hypsch - doch für die Stadt würde ich noch andere Reifen aufziehen (momentan TopContact Winter, im Sommer Marathon Supreme oder so).

Aber: Your Town May Vary. 

E.


----------



## Wipfler (20. Dezember 2007)

klasse Wetter heute !!!


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Dezember 2007)

in deiner stadt siehts komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipfler (20. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> in deiner stadt siehts komisch aus




..klassische oberbayrische Kleinstadt


----------



## Opa Kruse (21. Dezember 2007)

mein fixes rad für die stadt (und n büsschen drumrum):


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2007)

zu sauber  nee, ist schick.


----------



## Crypter (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein Rad für alles:


----------



## Savoonga (16. Januar 2008)

brauch noch ne andere kurbel und ne starrgabel dann isses fertisch.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Januar 2008)

schon mal versucht die kefü richtigrum zu benutzen?


----------



## Savoonga (16. Januar 2008)

ja ich weiss...
is ja noch nicht fertig und ich wollte ma kucken ob das schöner aussieht


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2008)




----------



## biker1967 (17. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2402/2197793554_f857d82eb8_b.jpg[/IMG]


Das is ja mal ne abgefahrene Idee! Nicht übel


----------



## Opa Kruse (26. Februar 2008)

nach vielen, vielen fahrten, die immer wieder mit nassem hintern endeten, habe ich mich nun doch entschieden n paar alte 28" plasteschutzbleche zu vergewaltigen. sieht zwar nich so doll aus, aber im winter bei dem schietwetter hier im norden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (26. Februar 2008)

sieht nach nem ordentlichen stadtflitzer aus.
is das fix? wegen den pedalhaken
und übersetzung?


----------



## Onegear (26. Februar 2008)

was hat denn die Sattelstütze ? 430mm ? Roox ? sieht megalang aus...
sonst schick


----------



## martn (27. Februar 2008)

gleichzeitig auch 'reiserad' (wobei dafür dann freilich noch ein gepäckträger und ne hr bremse dran muss)


----------



## Opa Kruse (27. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> sieht nach nem ordentlichen stadtflitzer aus.
> is das fix? wegen den pedalhaken
> und übersetzung?



ne, fix is es nicht. ist ein normales HR mit freilaufkörper, spacer und dx-ritzel. übersetzung ist 41:14. die pedalhaken fahr ich der besseren kraftübertragung und des runden tritts halber.



Onegear schrieb:


> was hat denn die Sattelstütze ? 430mm ? Roox ? sieht megalang aus...
> sonst schick



ist ne billige 400er, die original drann war. die ist auch schon reichlich zerkratzt und wird bei gelegenheit mal ersetzt. der rahmen ist mir eigendlich n büsschen zu klein. aber dadurch, dass das oberrohr recht lang ist gehts ganz gut. die drei punkte: sattel - tretlager - lenker passen mit der langen sattelstütze echt gut.

wenn das wetter wieder besser wird kommen die hässlichen schützer wieder runter. dann siehts wieder so aus:




(nur die aktuelle kurbel bleibt drann)


----------



## Spezialistz (27. Februar 2008)

so sieht es deutlich besser aus. ich finds chic.


----------



## reule2 (1. März 2008)

...beim Schutzblech hinten hab ich mir vielleicht einen abgebrochen...








​


----------



## nullvektor (1. März 2008)

das koga gefällt mir.


----------



## Rüpel (1. März 2008)

Die Kurbeln gehen schonmal für mehrere hundert Dollar über die virtuelle Ladentheke auf EBAY.com

Aber hey, vornehm geht die Welt zugrunde.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. März 2008)

an sich schönes alltagsrad, aber mir würde da definitiv die feste verbindung zum pedal fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2008)

Stumpjumper Alltagsrad (das allerdings bald wieder "verschaltet" wird, um meinen Sohn besser mitnehmen zu können).


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (19. März 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hier mal meine SSP "Dorfschlampe" da ich ja auf dem Lande lebe...fahre damit demnächst zur Arbeit. Ist ein gut 25 Jahre alter Altinger Rahmen eines Nebenerwerbsrahmenbauers aus München, an Teilen habe hingebaut was ich so im Keller gefunden habe, über Campa Record HR Nabe, Pelissie VR-Nab, Schlauchreifen, Mavic Felgen, Weinmann Bremsen, XTR Bremshebeln, XTR Kurbeln, Rolls Sattel, Campa Record Stütze, Controltech Lenker, FlexStem Vorbau...






Gruß

Alex


----------



## Opa Kruse (20. März 2008)

ich finds richtig schick.

nen anderen vorbau (einfacher rr-vorbau) und pedalriemen würd ich noch montieren.
was sind n das für komische ventilkappen?


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. März 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> ich finds richtig schick.
> 
> nen anderen vorbau (einfacher rr-vorbau) und pedalriemen würd ich noch montieren.



Zustimm


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (20. März 2008)

gut, dann werd ich nochmal schauen, müßte noch was an Vorbauten
rumliegen haben. Die Pedalriemen kommen noch, ich suche noch meinen
zweiten weißen Lederriemen...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (20. März 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> ich finds richtig schick.
> 
> was sind n das für komische ventilkappen?



die vordere ist ein Micky Maus Kopf aus dem Kinderfahrradzubehörprogramm und die hintere 
hats mal von Gary Fisher gegeben ist eine Ventilkappe in Form eines Fisches.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (25. März 2008)

Schlampe ist Schlampe ;-)


----------



## Onegear (25. März 2008)

@ burning bully: geil ! Das gleiche Rad hatte ich auch mal (gleicher Hersteller, Farbe, Komponenten) , allerdings war es damals noch verschaltet. Wurde aber ab 35 km/h sehr flatterig fand ich...wie ist es bei dir ?


----------



## burning_bully (25. März 2008)

habe es erst gestern fertig bekommen und bin erst einmal um den block gefahren, aber wie die überschrift schon sagt... schlampe halt...harte touren werden mit dem ding nicht unternommen, dafür habe ich meinen dh'ler ;-)


----------



## nordstadt (25. März 2008)




----------



## elsepe (25. März 2008)

sehr geil!

vor allem die munikiste.


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Oktober 2009)

edit: Ein Bild, auf dem man etwas mehr erkennen kann habe ich sogar auch:


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2009)




----------



## bimriob (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Rad für die Stadt,Weg zur Arbeit etc.
Ist ein altes Pegasus ATB.


----------



## -Testpilot- (17. Oktober 2009)

endlich mal habe alles gesammelte verbaut


----------



## Baxx (17. Oktober 2009)

Sieht cool aus! Nur Reifen gibt's bessere für die Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus! Nur Reifen gibt's bessere für die Stadt.


Dabei hat er es doch extra ins Gras gestellt


----------



## -Testpilot- (17. Oktober 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus! Nur Reifen gibt's bessere für die Stadt.


stimmt, die sind von saison übrig geblieben, marathon plus oder winter kommen bestimmt noch drauf.


----------



## one.nomad (17. Oktober 2009)

@-Testpilot-
Ist der Rahmen für Federgabeln ausgelegt und, was ist das für ne Starrgabel?

Grüße
michael


----------



## -Testpilot- (18. Oktober 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> @-Testpilot-
> Ist der Rahmen für Federgabeln ausgelegt und, was ist das für ne Starrgabel?
> 
> Grüße
> michael



Leider ja aber passt grade so (im Winter in Schräglage fahr mal nicht  ), der Rahmen ist Chaka Hoku 2008, Gabel ist auch von Chaka alu.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Oktober 2009)

Die schönen Seiten des Winters...


----------



## markulatus (18. Oktober 2009)

Das Rad bringt mich im Moment durch die Stadt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Oktober 2009)

lustige reifenkombi  aus der restekiste? oder mit system


----------



## markulatus (18. Oktober 2009)

Mehr oder weniger. Den Hinterreifen hab ich beinahe ungebraucht beim Second-Hand shop bekommen und den hinteren hatte ich noch über. Aber im Frühjahr wird der auch gegen einen Big Apple getauscht.


----------



## ElBosso (18. März 2010)

Endlich fertig,
meine Town Whore. (48/18) im Rat Look

Reifen,Bremsen und Antrieb komplett erneuert.

Farbe mattschwarz und Felgensilber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (20. März 2010)

Heute war ich bei Decathlon (in Forbach/Frankreich). Die haben jetzt erstmals ein reinrassiges Singlespeed Mountainbike im Programm. Orange lackiert, gerade mal 80â¬, wohlgemerkt nagelneu und mit 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen. Die Decathlon RÃ¤der sind nach meiner Erfahrung besser als Baumarktzeugs. Die haben ja auch technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen im Programm. Als Stadtschlampe sicher fÃ¼r manchen nicht uninteressant. Gefunden habe ichs im Internet nur auf einer englischen Seite. 

http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/vitamin-100634901/


----------



## spaboleo (20. März 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Heute war ich bei Decathlon (in Forbach/Frankreich). Die haben jetzt erstmals ein reinrassiges Singlespeed Mountainbike im Programm. Orange lackiert, gerade mal 80, wohlgemerkt nagelneu und mit 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen. Die Decathlon Räder sind nach meiner Erfahrung besser als Baumarktzeugs. Die haben ja auch technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen im Programm. Als Stadtschlampe sicher für manchen nicht uninteressant. Gefunden habe ichs im Internet nur auf einer englischen Seite.
> 
> http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/vitamin-100634901/




 Danke

Hat alles was ich suche...um mir ein Low-Budget-Spaß-Rad für den Sommer zu basteln. Hab hier nämlich noch nen Rahmen rumstehen...der bislang aus Ermangelung sonstiger Anbauteile noch nicht angerührt wurde.

Würde ich die ganzen Einzelzeile möglichst günstig neu kaufen käme ich wahrscheinlich auf einen ähnlichen Endpreis.

Und wenn ich sie mir gebraucht zusammensuche verbring ich Stunden mit Fischen in der eBucht. Oder muss mir "blind" einige Komplett- bzw. Schrotträder kaufen und zerlegen.


Dann werd ich wohl nächste Woche mal zum Decathlon düsen 

lg


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. März 2010)

vllt denkst du ja darüber nach den rahmen abzugeben?!


----------



## Förster (21. März 2010)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> endlich mal habe alles gesammelte verbaut



Ahhh, ein Jenenser hier...... Toller Laden wo dder Rahmen her ist...


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2010)

Nachdem mal wieder ein Resterad geklaut wurde, steht jetzt das vor der Tür. Wird noch ein bisschen hässlicher gemacht.


----------



## korat (30. April 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wird noch ein bisschen hässlicher gemacht.



wie wärs mit The Rime of the Ancient Mariner von S.T.Coleridge?
wenn wir so dünnspitzige eddinge finden...

sonst laß doch die lütten ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2010)

FÜR MICH PERFEKT STADT UND DORF 




SEIT 3 WOCHEN IM EINSATZ


----------



## Baxx (30. April 2010)

Grün und silber, sehr geil! Mir würden noch brauner Sattel und braune Ledergriffe gefallen!


----------



## kurbel_jim (30. April 2010)

..dann sähe es wieder stino aus - das sollte so bleiben, fetzt


----------



## ZeFlo (30. April 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> FÜR MICH PERFEKT STADT UND DORF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don, u schön!



ciao
flo


----------



## Macrotron (30. April 2010)

So mal gucken am WE werd ich wohl die Rostellen abschleifen und neu lackieren. Die Stellen werden dann mit Schwarzmatt wieder lackert, weissen Lack hab ich auch hier ich überlege bloß wie ich die weißen Sprenkeler hinbekomme ohne mich komplett vollzusauen. Aber ich glaub ich mach es mit na Zahnbürste. 
Die Laufräder sind leider nichtmehr zu retten.   Dafür gibts dann aber nen gescheiten SSP-Antrieb anstatt nen olles Freilaufritzel.


----------



## Holland (30. April 2010)




----------



## Bikefritzel (30. April 2010)

des schwarze ist viel zu schön für den fred hier.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2010)

ich vielen städten kann man sowas eben bedenkenlos fahren


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Mai 2010)

Wieder mit Glatzenreifen:


----------



## zOmtec (4. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Versuch überhaupt ein Rad aufzubauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassooka (4. Juni 2010)

Mein derzeitiges SSP für die Stadt. Ist ein alter Peugeot RR-Rahmen aus den 80ern mit einer Gabel aus einem alten KTM-Rad. Das GPS ist mittlerweile wieder abmontiert. Werde demnächst ein Checker-Pig Hardtail mit Starrgabel zum SSP mit Slicks umbauen. Dann sind auch Treppen kein Problem mehr


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Juni 2010)

Holland schrieb:


>




@Holland
Find's toll.


----------



## Pan Tau (5. Juni 2010)

Holland schrieb:


>




(M)Ein Traum von einer Stadtschlampe - ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Pan Tau (5. Juni 2010)

Förster schrieb:


> Ahhh, ein Jenenser hier...... Toller Laden wo dder Rahmen her ist...



...könnte auch "nur" ein Jenaer sein 

Aber der Laden von dem der Rahmenaufkleber stammt, ist in der Tat immer einen Besuch wert


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Sommer-Biergarten-Schlampe.
Für den Winter brauche ich wieder was, das aktuelle Rad ist nach 5 Jahren Laternenparkplatz doch recht arg zusammengerostet.

Edit sagt: Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe kaufe ich mir gleich auch noch eine neue Kamera.


----------



## one.nomad (9. Juni 2010)

Sag mir bitte nicht, dass du da einen kurzen Käfig eines XT Schaltwerkes zersäbelt hast, sondern das das von einem anderne Schaltwerk war bzw. n langer war. Die kurzen sind nämlich relativ rar.

Grüße,
michael


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Juni 2010)

das war ein langer Käfig aber das Schaltwerk war ohnehin defekt. Aber als Kettenspanner taugt es noch


----------



## one.nomad (9. Juni 2010)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> das war ein langer Käfig aber das Schaltwerk war ohnehin defekt. Aber als Kettenspanner taugt es noch


Na dann 

Ich hatte das mit einem alten Acera Schaltwerk gemacht. Bei einem STX Hab ich den den Käfig komplett rausgenommen und in den Bolzen ein Loch gebohrt, Gewinde rein und dann da das Schaltröllchen ran.

Jedoch hat das bei mir nie so gut gespannt. War zwar so kurze Kette, das es grad so gepasst hat, aber irgendwie ist immer mal die Kette runtergehupft. Auch mit voll ausgedrehter B-Skrew, damit ordentlich Spannung anliegt. Ich hab dann überlegt noch einen Bügel wie bei den Point Spanner ranzubauen, hab es dann aber gelassen.

Grüße,
michael


----------



## Groovygrafix (18. Juni 2010)

Aloha,
das ist meine Bitch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juni 2010)

meins!


----------



## xXwannabeXx (8. Juli 2010)




----------



## Capospeeder (13. Juli 2010)

mein alte dame .... sorry, ich meine stadtschlampe


----------



## 1aml3gend (14. Juli 2010)

meine geschminkte schlampe 

E: öhm so groß sollte das eigentlich nicht sein :l


----------



## Alexxx (15. Juli 2010)

So, nun hing das Ding wieder vier Jahre rum, Zeit den Rahmen wieder mal aufzubauen. Ein ähnlicher Aufbau war 2006 schonmal fast fertig, dann habe ich die Karre aber wieder zerlegt und weggehängt. Eigentlich hängt der Rahmen seit ich ihn habe in der Ecke.
Jetzt soll er aber endlich auf die Straße.
Der Rahmen war an zwei Stellen gerissen und auch alle anderen Teile kommen eigentlich aus der Mülltonne. Bei den Spinwheels hatte sich die Alunabe im Carbon gelöst, der Sattel war gebrochen und eingerissen, die Bremse aus Resten zusammengebaut. Die Precision-Kurbeln waren total zerkrazt und beim Innenlager fehlte die Achse.
Aber wie man sieht kann man irgendwie alles reparieren und für die Belastungen beim durch die Stadt cruisen wird´s schon halten.


----------



## Alexxx (15. Juli 2010)

Da der Juliehebel nicht mit der Uralt Magura-Felgenbremse harmonierte, habe ich aus nem HS 22 Hebel mal eben was gefeilt. Irgendwie war der zu klobig und immer nur Altek oder Kooka Hebel ist auch langweilig.





Und hier endlich das fertige Rad, ein ewiges Adapterspiel bis alles passte, aber jetzt fährt es und brems sogar. Was will man mehr. Vielleicht baue ich den Ständer jetzt noch aus Alu nach, ist ja in der Stadt nicht so verkehrt einen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubig (19. Juli 2010)

Für anne Weser lang....


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juli 2010)

*so mal meine neue stadtschlampe nachdem das ktm fertig war
nun ein 7gang 
da geht sogar das licht 
*


----------



## moe 11 (4. August 2010)

schön und gut nur wir sind hier im 1 gang forum


----------



## böser_wolf (4. August 2010)

jep das wirds auch noch


----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2010)

hab mir auch mal wieder ein neues stadtrad zamgesteckt





übersetzung ist 42/13


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. August 2010)

mir gefällt's 

grün&schwarz ist eine klassische&schöne Kombi.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. August 2010)

Alexxx schrieb:


>



Das kann man leider nicht in jeder Stadt als Stadtrad nutzen, da zu schön geworden für ein Stadtrad. Find's super.


----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> mir gefällt's
> 
> grün&schwarz ist eine klassische&schöne Kombi.



danke 

ich hoffe nur das es keinem dieb gefällt


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. August 2010)

Am besten nicht über Nacht z.B. an 'ner S- oder U-Bahn-Station stehen lassen, das minimiert mMn das Diebstahlrisiko. Jedenfalls viel Freude damit.


----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2010)

das is leider das problem ich brauch das gute stück um von da s-bahn zu arbeit zu kommen d.h. das rad wird immer über nacht an da s-bahn stehn.

aber ich bersorg gleich morgen in da früh eine dicke kette oder drei dicke schlößer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Pan (12. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> das is leider das problem ich brauch das gute stück um von da s-bahn zu arbeit zu kommen d.h. das rad wird immer über nacht an da s-bahn stehn.
> 
> aber ich bersorg gleich morgen in da früh eine dicke kette oder drei dicke schlößer



Das ist zu schade!, auch wenn es nicht geklaut wird. Bau Dir doch noch was richtig billiges und unauffälliges...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> das is leider das problem ich brauch das gute stück um von da s-bahn zu arbeit zu kommen d.h. das rad wird immer über nacht an da s-bahn stehn.
> 
> aber ich bersorg gleich morgen in da früh eine dicke kette oder drei dicke schlößer



so macht man den gewichtsvorteil von singlespeedern zunichte 

ein zerissener sattel downgraded jedes rad enorm   - ist vllt. eine zusätzliche idee für diebstahlschutz


----------



## moe 11 (12. August 2010)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Das ist zu schade!, auch wenn es nicht geklaut wird. Bau Dir doch noch was richtig billiges und unauffälliges...



noch billiger? das ding hat mich wies da oben steht 20 gekostet 

@berlin-mtbler

die idee mit dem zerissen Sattel is gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## ghostrider-xr (15. August 2010)

sorry falsche Rubrik


----------



## RazorRamon (15. August 2010)

ghostrider-xr schrieb:


> mal meine neue posten


 
Iggitt, was soll das hier, wenns kein Singlespeed ist? Und ich habs auch noch vergrößert angesehen!


----------



## ghostrider-xr (15. August 2010)

ups sorry gerade erst bemerkt

falsche Rubrik 




sorry sorry


----------



## caiman83 (16. August 2010)

So nun hier mal meine kleine Stadtschlampe:






- Hoffe es gefäll...


----------



## selecta gold (17. August 2010)

super geile lackierung.
schick der belgier


----------



## Karoshi (18. August 2010)

mein neues Bike für die Stadt:  


Wobei ich es nicht wirklich irgendwo stehen lassen will. 
Aber für den Weg zur Arbeit z.B. ist es super.

kurzes Video mit einer Helmkamera aufgenommen:

http://www.vimeo.com/14143445

Detailbilder vom Bike findet ihr in meinem Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31912


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caiman83 (18. August 2010)

selecta gold schrieb:


> super geile lackierung.
> schick der belgier



Vielen Dank!


----------



## pebcak (18. August 2010)

Karoshi schrieb:


> mein neues Bike für die Stadt:
> ...



Hat das nicht ne Alfine 8?


----------



## Karoshi (18. August 2010)

ja richtig. Ein Gang reicht zwar meistens.. ab und an bin ich aber dann doch froh schalten zu können


----------



## pebcak (18. August 2010)

Und deswegen is es bei den Singlespeed-Stadtschlampen?  Bitte schneid den Schlatzug durch um guten Willen zu zeigen.


----------



## Karoshi (18. August 2010)

jetzt fällts mir bei allen geposteten Bildern auf, nur Singlespeed... 

Sorry Leute habe nur das Thema Stadtbikes gelesen... das es im Singlespeedforum steht ist in meimes rss reader unter gegangen.

naja dann geh ich mal mit der Zange in den Keller


----------



## _stalker_ (18. August 2010)

Das ist die richtige Reaktion 

Auch wenn es hier eigentlich nicht her gehört: das Rad sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaboleo (19. August 2010)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Reaktion
> 
> Auch wenn es hier eigentlich nicht her gehört: das Rad sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus.



Da stimm ich zu 

Auch wenn mir die Optik nicht zu 100% zusagt...ein wenig bunt und zusammengewürfelt die Lackierung, aber dennoch hat es was. Den Rahmen find ich z.B. recht schick!
Mich irritiert allerdings der enorm hohe Spacerturm...ist das wirklich so gewollt? 


Discs gepaart mit schmalen Schluffen und "Rennradgabeln" mit Discaufnahme sind meiner Meinung nach die nächste logische Konsequenz in Sachen Entwicklung des Fahrradmarktes.
Kommt zwar aus gewichtsgründen bei den klassischen und unter sportlichen Gesichtspunkten gefahrenen (Carbon-)Leichtflieger-Rennmaschinen nicht in Frage, aber für die Stadt oder "the next big thing" CycloCross in meinen Augen durchaus sinnvoll!
Viellicht wird sich auch der ein oder andere breakless-hipster-fixer, dem Ruf seines Millieus ein Earlyadopter zu sein folgend, auch dazu durchringen können die Vorzüge schnell zum Stehen zu kommen wieder zu genießen  
lg


----------



## Karoshi (19. August 2010)

hi also ohne die Spacer wäre der Lenkwinkel glaube ich viel zu flach. Für nen alltags Rad ist die Haltung schon recht sportlich. Sind aber nette details drauf gedruckt.

ja das Rad ist schon etwas bunt.. aber mir gefällts. Der Rahmen erinnert mich etwas an diese alten corratec Rahmen.

Ich habe es leider nicht übers Herz gebracht die Schaltung durch zuschmeiden und darum die verschiebung des Posts bei nem admin beantragt 

lg


----------



## Riemsche (20. August 2010)

Will euch meine nicht vorenthalten. Aktueller Zustand, aber der Winter steht ja schon praktisch vor der Tür......


----------



## RazorRamon (21. August 2010)

Unfassbar agil und wendig, dabei stabil genug und bequem, meine schönste Schlampe im Stall!


----------



## moe 11 (21. August 2010)

da fehlt aber die doppelkette


----------



## RazorRamon (21. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> da fehlt aber die doppelkette


 
Ist halt nur ne Schlampe!


----------



## nyquist (23. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> da fehlt aber die doppelkette



immerhin grün..


----------



## cmbr (23. August 2010)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. August 2010)

so meine beiden das rote "leider" noch mit Schaltung kommt aber noch weg


----------



## moe 11 (23. August 2010)

cmbr schrieb:


>



schönes rad was für reifen sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmbr (23. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> schönes rad was für reifen sind das?


Das sind Continental Touring Plus 37-622


----------



## addictive (25. August 2010)

Meine Nutte, leider noch zu sauber, aber das wird schon..


----------



## moe 11 (25. August 2010)

man man man achim, seid ihr alle zu doof zum lesen? 

SINGLESPEED 

alles andere bitte hier rein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305826


----------



## RazorRamon (26. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> man man man achim, seid ihr alle zu doof zum lesen?
> 
> SINGLESPEED
> 
> ...


 

Vielleicht hat er die Schaltung ja stillgelegt, sozusagen "Singlespeed-Undercover"!


----------



## addictive (26. August 2010)

Hey RazorRamon;

genau!  Ich will mich nur "tarnen" das ich in der Berliner Szene nicht sofort erkannt werde!! Das Schaltwerk is nur, weil ich keinen Kettennieter zur Hand hatte!!


----------



## F4B1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine Uni- und Stadtschlampe ist fertig. 



Und hier noch die uninteressante Seite:




Ich weiss, schön ist anders, aber bei den Teil hab ich keine Skrupel, das mal ein paar Stunden draußen angeschlossen stehen zu lassen.


----------



## sven_the_man (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

hier mal mein "scotch"..muha...wenn das wetter dann irgendwann wieder  mit macht, kommen natürlich die schutz"bleche" weg und dann gibt es auch  wieder meine weißwandreifen in 1,75er breite druff. ich hör euch schon  meckern über de schaltung, aber tatsächlich bin ich derzeit ganz froh  drüber: straße frei-hoher gang / schnee zu hauf - niedrigerer gang


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2010)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> ich hör euch schon meckern über de schaltung, aber tatsächlich bin ich derzeit ganz froh drüber: straße frei-hoher gang / schnee zu hauf - niedrigerer gang


 
Das bestreitet ja keiner, interressiert aber auch nicht, da Du dich hier im Singlespeed-Bereich bewegst, gehört das Foto von dem Rad einfach nicht hierher.

Also noch mal: Keiner meckert über Deine Schaltung, nur der Beitrag ist hier fehl am Platz!


----------



## sven_the_man (30. Dezember 2010)

dachte hier geht es um stadtschlampen und nicht explizit um SS bikes?..nuja..sorry wenns nich passt.

edit..ach ja..im bereich singlespeed...mmmpf.schade. und wenn ich nun behauptet hätte, die schaltung geht nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2010)

lass dich nich von leuten ärgern, die rennräder in ein mtb-forum posten,


----------



## sven_the_man (30. Dezember 2010)

besten dank für die aufmunternden worte...finde auch, das sollte man nicht so eng sehen


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Dezember 2010)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> besten dank für die aufmunternten worte...finde auch, das sollte man nicht so eng sehen


 
Ich sehe das gar nicht eng, was ich gesagt habe, sind ja nur die reinen Fakten.

Da Du aber in Deinem Beitrag gleich eingeräumt hattest, dass jemand über Deine Schaltung meckern könnte, nehme ich Dir auch nicht ab, dass Du nicht bemerkt hattest, dass Du dich im Singlespeed-Bereich befindest.

Ich hoffe doch sehr, Du nimmst Deinen Fauxpas trotzdem jetzt zum Anlass, die Schaltung zu entfernen, denn wenn das kein Fingerzeig von oben war, dann weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## sven_the_man (31. Dezember 2010)

hatte es wirklich verdrängt, dass ich im ss-bereich bin-das mit dem meckern habe ich eingeräumt, da ich ja weiß dass die  singlespeedsache jetz so mega-in ist, dass man mit schaltung eben  angesehen wird, wie ein bunter hund;-)...fingerzeig aber erkannt, mal sehen-denke schon länger über die reduzierung nach, aber bis dato war es mir noch derarten wurscht, weil ich den sinn, meine stadtschlampe zum ss-biest zu machen, noch nich entdeckt habe - außer dasses eleganter aussieht...
das mit dem meckern habe ich eingeräumt, da ich ja weiß dass die singlespeedsache jetz so mega-in ist, dass man mit schaltung eben angesehen wird, wie ein bunter hund;-)..gute nacht ihr guten


----------



## pebcak (31. Dezember 2010)

Gibt halt in der Galerie noch nen Thread für Schaltschlampen...


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Dezember 2010)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> mal sehen-denke schon länger über die reduzierung nach, aber bis dato war es mir noch derarten wurscht, weil ich den sinn, meine stadtschlampe zum ss-biest zu machen, noch nich entdeckt habe - außer dasses eleganter aussieht...


Richtig, eleganter sieht es aus, aber den tiefen Sinn entdeckst Du erst beim Fahren. So war es jedenfalls bei mir. Gute Nacht!

Meine aktuelle Stadtschlampe ist noch fast neu, und völlig serienmäßig, dafür hundertprozent Singlespeed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (4. Januar 2011)

Mein Flema Special ( Nervex-Muffen ) von Fritz Fleck aus Mannheim...momentan als singlespeed, mit dem alten 5fach Kranz und der alten Campagnolo Kurbelgarnitur-das Hinterradrad läßt sich einfach nicht fixieren ( HR wird immer an die linke Seite gedrückt )...habe ich einfach zu viel Kraft in den Beinen...alles schon ausprobiert ?!








Alles schon ausprobiert...Kettenspanner, Shimanoschnellspanner !
Muß ich auf meine wunderschöne Campagnolohochflanschnabe verzichten ?!


----------



## Bassooka (4. Januar 2011)

Vermutlich guckt die Achse der Nabe etwas aus den Ausfallenden raus. Dann kann der Schnellspanner nicht richtig greifen. Einfach die Achse etwas abfeilen (oder eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Schnellspanner legen, hält aber oft nicht so gut und ist nicht so schön). Das Problem hatte ich auch schon öfters...


----------



## Flema (4. Januar 2011)

Bassooka schrieb:


> Vermutlich guckt die Achse der Nabe etwas aus den Ausfallenden raus. Dann kann der Schnellspanner nicht richtig greifen. Einfach die Achse etwas abfeilen (oder eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Schnellspanner legen, hält aber oft nicht so gut und ist nicht so schön). Das Problem hatte ich auch schon öfters...




Hmmm, hatte ich auch schon alles ausprobiert, sogar diese Kettenspanner aus Blech hatte ich montiert-die Kettenspanner hatten sich total verbogen !!!
Hatten die Rennradler damals ( 60iger-70iger Jahre ) dieses Problem auch und wie hast Du dieses Problem behoben ?!

Danke !


----------



## Bassooka (4. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hab die Achse der Nabe etwas gekürzt so dass der Schnellspanner besser klemmen kann. Außerdem knall ich den Schnellspanner immer richtig zu, die Standard-Shimano-Spanner sind aus Stahl und können das ab. So fest, dass ich ihn kaum wieder auf bekomme (siehe dazu auch was Sheldon sagt: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html Abschnitt "Solid-Axle vs Quick Release"). Da du aber anscheinend geschmiedete Ausfallenden hast (jetzt erst gesehen) würde es mich doch fast wundern wenn Deine Achsen zu lang sind, das ist meist nur bei gestanzten Ausfallern ein Problem (weil die dünner sind), ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto meiner Achsen machen um zu illustrieren was ich eigentlich meine.
Alternativ sorgt natürlich auch die Verwendung größerer Zahnräder dafür dass das Rad nicht so leicht im Rahmen verrutscht (siehe ebenfalls obiger Link, Abschnitt "Big or Small?"), aber wenn ich mir Dein Rad so ansehe sollte es daran eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe an meinem Stadtrad vorne ein 32er Blatt und trotz horizontaler Ausfaller und Schnellspanner verrutscht da absolut nichts...

Edit: Da es ja eine Galerie ist mal ein Bild meines Stadtrades. Zu sehen in der "Sommerversion". Im Moment ist es mit Spikereifen, SKS Bluemels Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung (B&M Fly N Plus und B&M Toplight Flat) ausgerüstet. Außerdem bekommt es Donnerstag eine schwarze Kurbel verpasst (und ein passendes schwarzes KB ohne Steighilfen). Fotos davon folgen...


----------



## Teekay (5. Januar 2011)

Bei mir verrutscht nix mit Shimano-Schnellspannern - wie Bassooka schreibt - richtig festgeknallt.
Die Anmerkung wegen der zu langen Achse ist plausibel und wär gut denkbar, wenn auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.

@Bassooka: Ist die Gabel original? Sie sieht so lang aus. Eine kürzere Gabel würde dem Rad m.E. besser stehen. Aber vllt. täuscht das auf dem Bild auch etwas.


----------



## Flema (5. Januar 2011)

Ich probiers nocheinmal mit dem Shimanoschnellspanner...vielen Dank für Eure Tips !

Grüße aus Monnem


----------



## Bassooka (6. Januar 2011)

@Teekay: Nein, die Gabel ist nicht original. Da war eigentlich eine farblich zum Rahmen passende Bigfork drin. Da der Steuersatz aber hinüber war hab ich gleich zu Ahead umgerüstet (hatte Gabel und Vorbau noch rumliegen) und so auch noch ein paar Gramm gespart. Das Rad wiegt so wie oben zu sehen knapp 11kg und ist nur so schwer weil der Rahmen alleine fast 3kg (!) wiegt. In der Winter-Variante wiegt es knapp über 13kg, ein Bild davon folgt heute Abend (weil dann mit neuer Kurbel). Das relativ geringe Gewicht ist ganz praktisch weil ich es Zuhause immer in den Keller tragen muss, besondere Leichtbau-Teile habe ich nicht verwendet weil ein Alltagsrad einfach auch robust sein muss und ich das Diebstahlrisiko nicht unnötig in die Höhe treiben wollte...

Edit: Ganz vergessen: Die Original-Gabel hatte nur eine minimal geringere Aufbauhöhe. Das Rad steht auf dem Bild glaube ich mit der Vorderrad etwas höher, daher siehts extremer aus als es ist.


----------



## Bassooka (6. Januar 2011)

So, wie angekündigt ein Bild meines Rades im Wintermodus mit neuer Kurbel. Das Bild der abgefeilten Nabenachse habe ich mir gespart da ich mir nicht mehr als nötig die Finger dreckig machen wollte, aber das sollte ja eigentlich klar sein. Die Achse darf eben beim Ausfallende nicht überstehen und muss eher 1 oder 2 mm tiefer "im Rahmen" sitzen, weil die Feder des Schnellspanners etwas Platz braucht. Jetzt bin ich aber auch diesbezüglich mal ruhig, gehört ja eigentlich nicht hier rein.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Januar 2011)

Bassooka schrieb:


> ...weil die Feder des Schnellspanners etwas Platz braucht.



Ich habe schon oft überlegt, was es für einen Nachteil hätte, wenn der Schnellspanner keine Federn hätte - mir ist aber nichts eingefallen.

Wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge?


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Januar 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft überlegt, was es für einen Nachteil hätte, wenn der Schnellspanner keine Federn hätte - mir ist aber nichts eingefallen.
> 
> Wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge?


 
In den Schnellspannerfederfabriken würde es zu Massenentlassungen kommen, und die arbeitslosen Schnellspannerfederfabrikarbeiter würden zu Alkoholikern werden, daheim Frauen und Kinder drangsalieren und der Solidaritätsgemeinschaft auf der Tasche liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassooka (10. Januar 2011)

Die Federn sorgen dafür dass der Schnellspanner im geöffneten Zustand auf beiden Seiten gleichmäßig weit von der Nabe entfernt ist. So kann man das Rad leichter in den Rahmen / die Gabel "einfädeln". Bei Radrennen gehts ja um Sekunden. Ohne die Federn würde der Spanner immer zu einer Seite rutschen und es wäre deutlich fummliger das Rad mit einer Hand (weil eine das Fahrrad hochhält) einzubauen.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2011)

war mit dem stadtrad mal wieder im wald.


----------



## kurbel_jim (15. Januar 2011)

keine Lust auf einen größeren Rahmen?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Januar 2011)

warum dieses? dass ding sitzt wie angegossen.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Januar 2011)

So schaut mein Stadtmoped jetzt mit Licht und der Jahreszeit angepassten Reifen aus:






Wobei der Schnee ist momentan eigendlich wieder weg - es könnten wieder Slicks drauf


----------



## sven_the_man (16. Januar 2011)

hier meine zweitschlampe, vor 2 tagen fertig geworden.
meine erststadtschlampe ist kein ssp und obwohl mich das thema immer reitzte, wollte ich sie mit schaltung belassen um zum beispiel im winter flexibel zu sein. weil ich es jetzt aber wissen wollte -hier meine zusammengeebayte und gekleinanzeigte stadtschlampe im schnellseitrimm - leider nicht unter 10kg gekommen (10,1 kg )..aber diesmal ein singlespeed.

ps: wie bekommt man bilder hier groß mit in das textfeld?


----------



## sven_the_man (23. Januar 2011)

hier nochmal in groß


----------



## wakeskate96 (28. Januar 2011)

Das ist mein Alltags Gerät


----------



## Schnurps (11. Februar 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> So schaut mein Stadtmoped jetzt mit Licht und der Jahreszeit angepassten Reifen aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike,gefällt mir jut.
Gibt es die schönen Rückleuchten noch im Handel zu kaufen.
Haste eigentlich net Angst um deine Karre bei den blöden Radständern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Februar 2011)

Das Licht gibt es noch - Busch/Müller D-Toplight.

Der Radständer ist vor nem Baumarkt also war ich nicht lange weg. Aber auch sonst wer klaut schon ein altes abgerocktes angerostetes umlackiertes zerschrabbeltes Stahl-MTB mit ner Delle im Oberrohr?


----------



## schigga (12. Februar 2011)

HILFE!!!

ich bau mir grad ein schönen centurion rocky 2 rahmen um damit ich die richtig teuren bikes, wenn ich mal in der city bin, nicht länger unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen muss.

allerdings geht bei mir ohne den entsprechenden style garnix. (man will ja keine schwierigkeiten mit der style- polizei bekommen  )   
ich suche reifen die so aussehen wie folgende:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ela-Tourguard-schwarz-beige-Draht::24629.html

aber ich bin ein wenig knickig um so viel asche für so reifen auszugeben.
kennt ihr alternativen zu diesem reifen?
ich lege den größten wert auf die beige seitenwand. wobei weiß auch in ordnung wäre.


----------



## Onegear (13. Februar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> HILFE!!!
> 
> ich bau mir grad ein schönen centurion rocky 2 rahmen um damit ich die richtig teuren bikes, wenn ich mal in der city bin, nicht länger unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen muss.
> 
> ...



gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht rein, aber was solls:

Baumarkt und Kaufmarkt/Kaufland haben 26" Tourenreifen (1,5 oder 1,75" glaube ich) mit brauner Seitenwand im Angebot. Müssten KENDAs sein...
7-10 Euro das Stück...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> HILFE!!!
> 
> aber ich bin ein wenig knickig um so viel asche für so reifen auszugeben.
> kennt ihr alternativen zu diesem reifen?
> ich lege den größten wert auf die beige seitenwand. wobei weiß auch in ordnung wäre.



Beige Seitenwand haben auch Dugast-Reifen.  Aber Du bist ja "knickig" 

Wenn's günstig sein soll Skinwallreifen aus der Bucht oder in der Classic-Rubrik holen.


----------



## schigga (13. Februar 2011)

Onegear schrieb:


> gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht rein, aber was solls:
> 
> Baumarkt und Kaufmarkt/Kaufland haben 26" Tourenreifen (1,5 oder 1,75" glaube ich) mit brauner Seitenwand im Angebot. Müssten KENDAs sein...
> 7-10 Euro das Stück...



Und wie das hier rein gehört  
Schließlich werde ich das Ergebnis mit euch teilen 
Vielen dank


----------



## steppendirk (14. Februar 2011)

Beige Seitenwand hab ich auch;-)

Das Rad habe ich letzten sommer für 10 gekauft und das waren super angelegte 10 Vom Rad wie es war sind nur Rahmen, Laufräder Bremse und Stütze übrig geblieben, der Rest kam vom alten Stadtrad.
Macht so viel Spaß ich würde am liebsten was richtig schickes draus machen aber dann wäre das Klaupotential wieder zu groß








Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (14. Februar 2011)

"Macht so viel Spaß ich würde am liebsten was richtig schickes draus machen aber dann wäre das Klaupotentialwieder zu groß"

ist es doch jetzt schon,


----------



## steppendirk (14. Februar 2011)

Danke rmog.

Ja ich finds auch sehr ansehnlich aber ne neue Lackierung würde schon was hermachen Bis dahin vergeht aber noch viel Zeit und solange es als Uni-Rad herhalten muss bleibt es erstmal so.


----------



## steppenwolf1992 (24. Februar 2011)

Das is meine kleine DIY Produktion ;D


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Februar 2011)

steppenwolf1992 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 204403
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204404
> 
> Das is meine kleine DIY Produktion ;D


 
Nur eine Felgenbremse, die aber hinten, sinnfreier geht es kaum!


----------



## F4B1 (24. Februar 2011)

Ach, weit kommt der nicht, bei der Sattelposition dürften irgendwann die Handgelenke schmerzen.


----------



## steppenwolf1992 (25. Februar 2011)

naja das mit der bremse stimmt schon . nur als ich es neu zusammengebaut habe war noch ne andere kette drauf , die ist immer gern abgesprungen und da ich halt sonst mit rücktritt bremse hatte ich die hintere zur sicherheut einfach drangelassen. die bremse vorne fand ich nich so schön 
und den sattel hab ich angewinkelt weil ich ihn nich weiter nach hinten bekomme und so halt immer weit nach hinten gerutscht bin . naja handgelenkprobleme hab ich keine  ich hoffe es bbleit dabei. sonst wollt ich mir bald eh nen anderen sattel in rot kaufen


----------



## schigga (25. Februar 2011)

So! Hier mal meine Bitch im vorläufigen Zustand! 

Ich verpass der Karre noch neue Laufräder und ein Singlespeed Umbaukit.

Und JA, die Bremse ist hinten. -> Für die Action auf dem Hinterrad!


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Februar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> Und JA, die Bremse ist hinten. -> Für die Action auf dem Hinterrad!


 
Und die wäre mit zwei Bremsen ja nicht machbar, klar! 

Oh je, Herr lass Hirn regnen!


----------



## steppenwolf1992 (26. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt. Vorderradbremse schaut nich schön aus^^


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Februar 2011)

steppenwolf1992 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Vorderradbremse schaut nich schön aus^^


 Schwachsinn²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (26. Februar 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Oh je, Herr lass Hirn regnen!



-.-

geht keinen was an!


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Februar 2011)

Sorry, aber wer auf eine Bremse verzichtet, nur um im "Fixie-Hippster-Look" cool auszusehen, und das noch dazu bei einem Rad mit Freilauf, der ist bei mir nun mal unten durch.

Fixie mit Vorderradbremse ist völlig korrekt, das bin ich selbst auch schon gefahren, damit wird keiner zur potenziellen Gefahr, jedenfalls nicht mehr oder weniger, als jeder andere Radfahrer mit zwei intakten Bremsen auch.

Aber das was da so ein paar pubertäre, oder spätpubertäre Möchtegerns treiben, ist einfach nur lächerlich. Da muss ich einfach jedes Mal meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben!


----------



## steppenwolf1992 (26. Februar 2011)

jo doch da haste auf jeden fall recht. bei freilaufrädern isses schon rechtgefährlich für andere. deswegen hab ich mir auch ne rücktrittnarbe besorgt. der anker hält halt wie sau, da erspart man sich die neuen bremsbeläge^^


----------



## svenji94 (26. Februar 2011)

steppenwolf1992 schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich mir auch ne rücktrittnarbe besorgt. der anker hält halt wie sau, da erspart man sich die neuen bremsbeläge^^


 
Was ist denn eine "rücktrittnarbe"? Gibt es sowas bei euch im Dorf?


----------



## kurbel_jim (26. Februar 2011)

@svenji, hier wird nicht gegen dörfer gestänkert ;-)

ich hab ehrlich gesasgt nur drauf gewartet, bis razor sich hier zu wort meldet  lasst die leute einfach machen

enjoy your ride


----------



## schigga (26. Februar 2011)

ich fürchte hier sind ausschließlich besserwisser unterwegs.

eigentlich wollte ich mit stolz mein werk präsentieren. doch bevor ich mit gleichgesinnten über dieses künstleriche unikat fachsimpeln konnte hat hier irgendwer ein post-pubertäres forum battle vom zaun gerissen. 

sry aber auf sowas hab ich kein bock.

ich renn auch nicht auf der straße rum und versuche menschen zu erzählen was sie tun und zu lassen haben. hier scheint es sich ganz klar um einen klassichen fall von sogenannten "forumeiern" zu handeln!


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Februar 2011)

Niemand wird hier zu irgend etwas gezwungen. Aber wer Räder postet, muss sich Kommentare gefallen lassen. Wie kindisch ist das denn, sich dann darüber aufzuregen?

Wen interessiert, warum Du hier dein "Werk" präsentiert hast, und mit wem Du darüber fachsimpeln wolltest? Mich schon, aber ich denke, sonst kaum jemanden!


----------



## robhgw (26. Februar 2011)

so dann mal meine schlampeis zwar nur aus "schrott" zusammen gebaut den ich noch liegen hatte,aber ich mag sie und sie rennt ohne grinsen


----------



## rmfausi (27. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Stadtdradl. Nichts besonderes, macht aber seit langem unkompliziert sein Dienst. Letztes Jahr im Spätsommer hatte die Kettenstrebe etwas Alterserscheinungen (gerissen). Wurde geschweisst und lackiert, hust . Jetzt werde ich hoffentlich noch lange Spass mit dem Rad haben. Ist übrigends mein erstes MTB.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurps (27. Februar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> So! Hier mal meine Bitch im vorläufigen Zustand!
> 
> Ich verpass der Karre noch neue Laufräder und ein Singlespeed Umbaukit.
> 
> Und JA, die Bremse ist hinten. -> Für die Action auf dem Hinterrad!



Schönes Bike mit schicker Lackierung .
Die Laufräder würde i drinn lassen,sieht Retromäsiger aus.
Schöne Griffe+schöner Sattel.Was issen des für Aner?


----------



## ginocasino (27. Februar 2011)

meine schlampe am meer.


----------



## schigga (27. Februar 2011)

Schnurps schrieb:


> Schönes Bike mit schicker Lackierung .
> Die Laufräder würde i drinn lassen,sieht Retromäsiger aus.
> Schöne Griffe+schöner Sattel.Was issen des für Aner?




schönen dank! 
die laufräder sind leider hinüber. ich versuche den look aber beizubehalten und silberne zu bekommen.
die griffe sind aus kork. hab ich für ca. 5 bei ebay gekauft.
und der sattel... (hüstel) hat etwas mehr gekostet

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/SDG-Rock-City-CroMo-Sattel::25516.html


----------



## Suicyclist (28. Februar 2011)

Mein *Kneipen-SSP*:










Duck und weg...


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Mein *Kneipen-SSP*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...hat doch Stil und selbst Steve McQueen wäre damit zu seiner Stammkneipe gestrampelt


----------



## Schnurps (28. Februar 2011)

schigga schrieb:


> schönen dank!
> die laufräder sind leider hinüber. ich versuche den look aber beizubehalten und silberne zu bekommen.
> die griffe sind aus kork. hab ich für ca. 5 bei ebay gekauft.
> und der sattel... (hüstel) hat etwas mehr gekostet
> ...



Bin gespannt wie es am Bastelende ausschaut,bitte um Fotos.
Vielen Dank fürn Satteltipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (28. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Mein *Kneipen-SSP*:
> 
> 
> Duck und weg...





Fetzt!


----------



## mr_malik (28. Februar 2011)

Die Klingel könnte noch durch eine Hupe/Tröte ersetzt werden. Ggf. auch (manuell) druckluftbetrieben.


----------



## schigga (28. Februar 2011)

Schnurps schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie es am Bastelende ausschaut,bitte um Fotos.



...wirst du bekommen. 
Sogar schönere.


----------



## Schnurps (1. März 2011)

Hab itze auch ne SSP Stadtkarre.
  
Lenkerband+Endstopfen kommen noch.
Dies war mal mein erste Strassenkarre und der Einstieg in den Radsportwahnsinn.


----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2011)

Singlespeeder Marke Bismarck, "Gewinner der Deutschlandfahrt 1951" (laut Oberrohraufdruck) mit schöner Patina. Fährt sich einfach super.

Besonders stolz bin ich auf die Lampe mit Klarglas vor'm Reflektor.


----------



## Schnurps (10. März 2011)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Singlespeeder Marke Bismarck, "Gewinner der Deutschlandfahrt 1951" (laut Oberrohraufdruck) mit schöner Patina. Fährt sich einfach super.
> 
> Besonders stolz bin ich auf die Lampe mit Klarglas vor'm Reflektor.



Kannst auf das ganze Radel stolz sein. 
Schickes Teil . Die Stempelbremse is hipp und der Kettenschutz auch.
Des is definitiv KEINE Schlampe,des is ein Gentlemenbike .
Würde die Reflehtoren zwecks schönerem Aussehen raus nehmen.


----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2011)

He, Danke. 

Die Reflektoren müssen drin bleiben - ich wohn in 'ner Studentenstadt mit derart hohem Fahrradaufkommen, dass die Rennleitung gerne und häufiger Fahrradkontrollen macht. :-/


und von wegen "Gentlemenbike": es passt halt super zu meiner Melone und meinem Mantel mit Schwalbenschwanz.


----------



## Schnurps (10. März 2011)

"von wegen "Gentlemenbike": es passt halt super zu meiner Melone und meinem Mantel mit Schwalbenschwanz." [/quote]

Bitte um ein Bild "Bike mit Schlampe"


----------



## F-N-C (11. März 2011)

Sauschönes Ding!

Legale Alternative, wenn die Rennleitung auch gene mal flucht:

Reifen mit Reflexstreifen. (Haste hinten ja schon...)


----------



## cmbr (11. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastixxx (11. März 2011)

oldtimer  sieht juut aus!


----------



## hobue (23. März 2011)

robhgw schrieb:


> so dann mal meine schlampeis zwar nur aus "schrott" zusammen gebaut den ich noch liegen hatte,aber ich mag sie und sie rennt ohne grinsen Bis dahin muss ich aber noch ein paar Wissenslücken schließen


So ungefähr soll meins auch mal aussehen.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## zweiterFelix (23. März 2011)

jetzt ist aber noch ein "richtiger" vorbau dran und loecher in den felgen die sage und schreibe 20 gramm gebracht haben ;D

ist unfix.. ;D


----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2011)

und hier die alte





Ist zwar noch ein Torpedo am Lenkrad, aber die hat keine Funktion


----------



## Stefan Pan (28. März 2011)

Letzte Woche ist mein Singlespeed (Eingang) Stadtflitzer endlich fertig geworden. Im Prinzip ein Rennrad mit einem Gang und etwas breiterer Bereifung, auf dem man dank steilerem Vorbau etwas komfortabler sitzt. Das Rad ist zum schnelleren "von A nach B kommen" in der Stadt ausgelegt und nicht zum Transport von Wochenendeinkäufen oder Waschmaschinen:






Am Oberlenker fährt man aufrecht wie auf einem Hollandrad, an den Bremsgriffen relativ entspannt und am Unterlenker hält man es zum Beispiel bei Gegenwind auch einige Minuten aus - und kann noch nach vorne sehen. Eine echte Sprint-Position fehlt dann. (Der hoch montierte Rennlenker sieht natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.)

Ein guter Rennreifen vorne (Conti GP 23-622) und etwas breitere Bereifung hinten (Conti Contact 32-622) sind in der Stadt eine ziemlich gute Wahl, weil man das Hinterrad nicht immer sauber über Kanten oder Hinternisse bekommt und so etwas mehr riskieren kann. Etwas breiter darf es vorne aber auch gerne sein.

Die Übersetzung ist mit 30:14 (2,2, entspricht etwa 42:20) relativ kurz gewählt, bis etwa 32 km/h kann man gerade noch mittreten, im Sprint geht es noch einen kleinen Tick schneller. Dafür kann man an der Ampel gut anfahren und aus typischen Stadt-Rollgeschwindigkeiten (Rechts vor Links Kreuzung, Ampel springt gleich um...) gut losbeschleunigen. 

Der Ledersattel ist mit Radhose gut zu fahren und schwingt komfortabel mit. Mit Alltagskleidung ist mir die Oberfläche aber zu hart und der Sattel würde färben. Hier würde ich dann einen weißen, etwas breiteren und weicheren Sattel montieren.

Das Ganze habe ich mit Mini-Schutzblechen garniert, die bei Rennbereifung ausreichen, um das gröbste abzuhalten.

Die Übersetzung habe ich passend zur Kettenstrebe ausgerechnet, in der Hoffnung keinen Kettenspanner zu brauchen. (Nach ziemlich frustrierenden Versuchen in der Richtung.) Bis jetzt tut es.






Mehr zum Thema Fortbewegung ohne Auto, auch mit dem Singlespeeder unter http://Commuting.blog.de


----------



## Warduck (28. März 2011)

war nur ein Test


----------



## martn (28. März 2011)

Sieben by low desert punk, on Flickr


----------



## spaboleo (29. März 2011)

Sattelüberhöhung und Stummelvorbau...das gefällt


----------



## nico.. (10. April 2011)

hier mal meins 











grüße,
nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (10. April 2011)

Sieht super aus. Sehr schönes Rad und ist bestimmt gut zu fahren! 
Meckern auf hohem Niveau oder wie heißt das hier immer: Ich würde die Kurbel polieren und nen neuen Sattel montieren. Spätestens dann ist es aber ganz weit weg von einer Schlampe


----------



## chickenway-user (10. April 2011)

Mehr Commuter als Schlampe...


----------



## moe 11 (10. April 2011)

@nico.

geiles rad. 

vorallem die gepäckträger schaun gut aus was sind den des für welche?


----------



## nico.. (11. April 2011)

danke für die blumen 

ja den sattel werde ich noch tauschen, wenn mir mal einer über den weg läuft...

die gepäckträger sind von pletscher (athlete 2b), allerdings wohl nur bis 10kg - kommt mir aber so vor als würde da mehr gehen.

grüße,
nico


----------



## heckedotz (13. April 2011)

nico.. schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr hübsch, geradezu shiki! 
Kannst du mir eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Lenker nennen? Habe auch gerade ein RR ergatert und würde einen solchen in Erwägung ziehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. April 2011)

Das Nishiki hat echt was. 

Auch die Laufräder sind toll - bitte Details, Infos dazu.  Danke. 

Sind die Gabel-Gepäckträger-Adapter ne Eigenkonstruktion?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Pan (13. April 2011)

nico.. schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prima! Schöne Räder mit Gepäckträger UND Schutzblech sind sehr selten finde ich. Und in der Stadt braucht man ja irgendwie beides... Ich denke, dass liegt daran, dass diese Setup mit wenig Streben auskommt, die sonst immer kreuz und quer im Weg rumstehen...


----------



## nico.. (14. April 2011)

Die Laufräder kommen von paul, felgen sind mavic ceramic...






die befestigungen sind teilweise eigenbau. hinten hab ich was für den ausfaller gebastet (hält bisher bombenfest), vorne ist eine Tubus schelle dran. Hält auch, aber eigentlich hätte ich die schutzblechstrebe lieber gerade also horizontal wie hinten....

grüße,
nico


----------



## nullvektor (14. April 2011)

hi
dann hau ich mal mein nishiki hinterher 
das meisst gefahrenste rad von mir.es war kurierbike,ssp,fixie,renner,crosser,tourer,schalter...und jetzt darf es zum lebensabend mein stadtrad bleiben.


----------



## krull (14. April 2011)

Hier mal meine Stadt- und Landschlampe mit dem Brooks ganz frisch drauf:






Die Leitungen von der Lampe hab ich komplett innen verlegt (von der Nabe in der Gabel zur Vorderlampe, von dort ins Unterrohr, durchs Tretlagergehäuse, vorbei am offenen Tretlager in die Kettenstrebe und dann in der hinteren Gepäckträgerstrebe bis zum Rücklicht). 
Gepäckträger vorne drauf hab ich auch mal probiert. Mit (minimaler) Beladung hat sich das Fahrverhalten aber so drastisch verschlechtert, dass der wieder runter kam.


----------



## htxtom (14. April 2011)

bau gerade ne Schlampe auf!!!
frage wegen reifen 

Maxxis HookWorm Draht 26x2.50

oder

Schwalbe Super Moto


hat wer bilder vom Maxxis????


----------



## htxtom (14. April 2011)

auch ja 
wird ein singlespeed!
Rahmen Felt Cardiac 51
Felgen Rodi Downhill Disc


----------



## htxtom (14. April 2011)




----------



## spaboleo (14. April 2011)

krull schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Stadt- und Landschlampe mit dem Brooks ganz frisch drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir richtig gut!  Nur dem Brooks mangelt es noch an Patina 
Und die Leitungsverlegung ist enorm gut...waren die Löcher weitestgehend vorhanden (z.B. Kettenstrebe?)


----------



## krull (14. April 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir richtig gut!  Nur dem Brooks mangelt es noch an Patina
> Und die Leitungsverlegung ist enorm gut...waren die Löcher weitestgehend vorhanden (z.B. Kettenstrebe?)



Bin schon dabei den Brooks einzureiten - Patina vermisse ich auch und dauert noch. Schöner wärs zudem bestimmt mit einem Moustache Lenker, aber der Flatbar taugt mir in der Stadt und mit viel Zuladung einfach am meisten. 
Löcher (Abflussbohrungen) in Gabel und Kettenstreben waren vorhanden. Wir mussten nur den Eingang ins Unterrohr und den Ausgang beim Gepäckträger bohren.


----------



## htxtom (15. April 2011)

htxtom schrieb:


> bau gerade ne Schlampe auf!!!
> frage wegen reifen
> 
> Maxxis HookWorm Draht 26x2.50
> ...



keiner den HookWorm drauf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. April 2011)

Schau mal im Netz nach "Amaro Bikes", da ist z.B. an einem der mMn schönsten Singlespeeder jemals  der Reifen drauf


----------



## ad-mh (15. April 2011)

Alles aus der Restekiste.

GT Karakoram 1990.
Der rechte Bremsgriff wird noch gegen einen Griff ohne Schalthebel geändert und das kleine Ritzel der ehemaligen Kassette heruntergeschliffen.


----------



## F-N-C (15. April 2011)

Hübsches Ding!
Aber bekommst Du dann den "Lockring", äääh, das "Lockritzel" ohne Zähne norch rauf, bzw. wieder runter? 

Und warum hinten keine Magura? Wenn man die Adapter (ggf. aufbohrt und) umdreht ging das doch, oder?


----------



## htxtom (16. April 2011)

oder einen Surly Endomorph


----------



## ad-mh (16. April 2011)

@f-n-c
Wie immer. Wo ist das Problem.
Kettenpeitsche auf das 17er Ritzel, Demontagewerkzeug auf den Abschlussring und aufdrehen.

Magura...
Leider nicht. Diese Theorie geistert immer hier im Forum herum. Das kann klappen, wenn der Sockel tief genug gelötet ist, muss aber nicht (Auch bei der Sockelmontage gab es Höhentoleranzen). 
Der Vorbesitzer hatte hinten ebenfalls eine Magura montiert und den Halter umgedreht. Das Langloch des Halters war bis zum Ende aufgefeilt. Dennoch lag der Bremsbelag immer noch um 1mm auf dem Reifen. Die Bremsklötze wollte ich nicht unbedingt abfeilen.
Ohne CNC Halter aus Eigenfertigung klappt das nicht. Daher die U-Brake hinten.

ad-mh


----------



## F-N-C (16. April 2011)

Ah, danke für die Aufklärung!

(Und bei dem Ritzel dachte ich, es sei noch eines der aufgeschraubten, also ohne Lockring, wo das letzte Ritzel als Lockring fungiert.)


----------



## htxtom (17. April 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schau mal im Netz nach "Amaro Bikes", da ist z.B. an einem der mMn schönsten Singlespeeder jemals  der Reifen drauf



sehr geil


----------



## htxtom (20. April 2011)

guten Morgen!!

was haltet ihr vom Schwalbe Kojak 26x2,0 faltbar ?????


----------



## spaboleo (20. April 2011)

htxtom schrieb:


> guten Morgen!!
> 
> was haltet ihr vom Schwalbe Kojak 26x2,0 faltbar ?????



Dann würd ich persönlich den Schwalbe Marathon in 26x2,0 bevorzugen.
Meiner Meinung nach bessere Fahreigenschaften in Alltagssituationen und in der Stadt.

Sieht ähnlich "dick" aus und hält ewig!
Hab nach bald 7000km immer noch gut Profil und noch keine einzige Panne.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htxtom (21. April 2011)

aber der Kojak sieht schon geil aus!!!
so a slick hat schon was 
mal schauen 

lg


----------



## huhue (25. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

sehr schöne/funktionelle Bikes sind hier vertreten.

Da will ich doch nicht hintenan stehen und euch meine GURKE vorstellen.
Warum sind das bei euch eigentlich alles Schlampen?

Surly 1X1 mit Resten und einigen (damals) Neuteilen:






Close Up Antrieb:







Wird demnächst noch mit Nabendynamo und Licht aufgerüstet und das hintere Schutzblech kommt auch noch analog dem vorderen...

greetz huhue


----------



## kon (3. Mai 2011)

htxtom schrieb:


> keiner den HookWorm drauf???



Falls du noch Bilder vom Hookworm suchst, hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Stadtbike.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/16515


----------



## htxtom (4. Mai 2011)

kon schrieb:


> Falls du noch Bilder vom Hookworm suchst, hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Stadtbike.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/16515



sieht geil aus 

hab mir leider schon den Kojak bestellt


----------



## aligun94 (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde, dass das Thema Stadtschlampen ein wenig verfehlt wurde, denn die meinsten Räder sind Mtb's und keine "Stadträder".







(http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/pict1259m.jpg/)


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Mai 2011)

aligun94 schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass das Thema Stadtschlampen ein wenig verfehlt wurde, denn die meinsten Räder sind Mtb's und keine "Stadträder".


 
Wie Du schreibst, heißt das Thema "Stadtschlampen", und nicht Stadträder!

Meine Definition für eine Stadtschlampe ist die, dass es sich um ein Rad handelt, das möglichst wenig attraktiv für potenzielle Raddiebe scheint, aber trotzdem genügend tauglich ist, um im urbanen Bereich von A nach B zu kommen. Rahmenform und Radgröße spielen höchstens eine Nebenrolle. 

Ein Stadtrad oder Cityrad kann dagegen durchaus neuwertig und hochpreisig sein, und wäre nach meinem Verständnis in dem Fall keine "Stadtschlampe". Wobei dies natürlich wieder vom Besitzer und dessen wirtschaftlichem Status abhängig sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaboleo (18. Mai 2011)

aligun94 schrieb:


> [...]
> (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/pict1259m.jpg/)



Ein Glied weniger tät nich weh


----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Ein Glied weniger tät nich weh



Fürs grosse Kettenblatt ?


----------



## spaboleo (18. Mai 2011)

der kettenlinie nach zu urteilen sieht es nicht aus als würde diese kombination gefahren.


----------



## aligun94 (23. Mai 2011)

> Wie Du schreibst, heißt das Thema "Stadtschlampen", und nicht Stadträder!
> 
> Meine Definition für eine Stadtschlampe ist die, dass es sich um ein Rad handelt, das möglichst wenig attraktiv für potenzielle Raddiebe scheint, aber trotzdem genügend tauglich ist, um im urbanen Bereich von A nach B zu kommen. Rahmenform und Radgröße spielen höchstens eine Nebenrolle.
> 
> Ein Stadtrad oder Cityrad kann dagegen durchaus neuwertig und hochpreisig sein, und wäre nach meinem Verständnis in dem Fall keine "Stadtschlampe". Wobei dies natürlich wieder vom Besitzer und dessen wirtschaftlichem Status abhängig sein kann


.

ja da gebe ich dir nun recht ^^

und ein Kettenglied weniger wäre ich auch dafür aber das ist ein bild von dem Rad eines guten kumpel und der is nicht meiner meinung und lässt es so ..


----------



## ushindi (24. Mai 2011)

Gestern fertig geworden und heute darf es die Stadt kennenlernen, mein Stadtschlämpchen..






war mal ein altes Rennrad Odlo Stahlrahmen


----------



## Stefan Pan (24. Mai 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wie Du schreibst, heißt das Thema "Stadtschlampen", und nicht Stadträder!
> 
> Meine Definition für eine Stadtschlampe ist die, dass es sich um ein Rad handelt, das möglichst wenig attraktiv für potenzielle Raddiebe scheint, aber trotzdem genügend tauglich ist, um im urbanen Bereich von A nach B zu kommen. Rahmenform und Radgröße spielen höchstens eine Nebenrolle.
> 
> Ein Stadtrad oder Cityrad kann dagegen durchaus neuwertig und hochpreisig sein, und wäre nach meinem Verständnis in dem Fall keine "Stadtschlampe". Wobei dies natürlich wieder vom Besitzer und dessen wirtschaftlichem Status abhängig sein kann.



Un die meisten sogenannten City/Stadträder versauern im Keller oder werden zur Fahrt zum Bäcker und zurück benutzt. 

Wer ernsthaft eine "Transportleistung" in der Stadt erbringt, wird/muss sich abhängig von Fahrstrecke, Streckenbelag, Transportbedarf, Diebstahlswahrscheinlichkeit, eigenem Anspruch, Form, Vorliebe, Budget ziemliche Gedanken über die "Auslegung" des Rades machen... 

Deshalb gibt es hier so eine Artenvielfalt


----------



## madbull (1. Juni 2011)

Meine treue Rosinante, mein pfeilschneller Lastesel, mein allesmitmachendes Universalgefährt...  






Meichs urbiquitärutilitöser Lastenesel by My brain hurts!, on Flickr


----------



## Stefan Pan (1. Juni 2011)

ushindi schrieb:


> Gestern fertig geworden und heute darf es die Stadt kennenlernen, mein Stadtschlämpchen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das arme Rad. Es hatte mal so einen schönen Rennlenker. Und jetzt so eine Turnstange. Schade drum...


----------



## ushindi (1. Juni 2011)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Das arme Rad. Es hatte mal so einen schönen Rennlenker. Und jetzt so eine Turnstange. Schade drum...



ich kann doch meine Jugend nicht verleugnen.. gefällt Dir wohl mein geiler Reck Lenker


----------



## Da Burli (1. Juni 2011)

was ist das denn für eine Gabel!?
Ich such genau so eine...siber, 1", möglichst wenig Vorlauf (am liebsten gerade) und Ösen fürs Schutzblech an den Ausfallenden!
Gruß Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ushindi (1. Juni 2011)

Da Burli schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine Gabel!?
> Ich such genau so eine...siber, 1", möglichst wenig Vorlauf (am liebsten gerade) und Ösen fürs Schutzblech an den Ausfallenden!
> Gruß Burli



die war total versieft. Habe sie mit Chromglanz wieder so schön silbrig bekommen. Aber trotz Reck Stangen Lenker gebe ich das Teil nicht her


----------



## micaboe (1. Juni 2011)

...so hier mal meine reuse...war nen altes abgerocktes rad meiner freundin...kombiniert mit übergebliebenen mtb parts und als finish alles mattschwarz übergejaucht...feddich


----------



## TRAILER (1. Juni 2011)

micaboe schrieb:


> ...so hier mal meine reuse...war nen altes abgerocktes rad meiner freundin...kombiniert mit übergebliebenen mtb parts und als finish alles mattschwarz übergejaucht...feddich



bist du oft traurig?
warum sind da keine totenkopfventielkappen dranne und so ne eisenkreuzzeichenspiegel?
evtl auch spinnenwebensticker oder gespenster.


----------



## micaboe (2. Juni 2011)

himmel wo kommst du denn her? ich glaube du schmeißt da was durcheinander...


----------



## pebcak (2. Juni 2011)

Der wohnt in Brandenburg, der weiss es nicht besser. Habe Nachsicht.


----------



## TRAILER (2. Juni 2011)

ist man im ruhrpott also doch noch cooler als im osten.
aber wartet nur ab wir kommen auch noch an die reihe.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (6. Juni 2011)

moin..hier mal mein beitrag.
wird so in ca. 3 wochen rollen 
kritik und anregungen erwünscht

mfg der maddin


----------



## ushindi (6. Juni 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> kritik und anregungen erwünscht



musst Schlauch und Reifen drauf tun.. rollt besser


----------



## suchtmatte91 (6. Juni 2011)

ushindi schrieb:


> musst Schlauch und Reifen drauf tun.. rollt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryh (7. Juni 2011)

solange Karten inne Speichen stecken, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen...da können auch mal Schlauch und Reifen warten.


----------



## spaboleo (7. Juni 2011)

Sind das 26" Laufräder?


----------



## suchtmatte91 (7. Juni 2011)

moin...nee sind 28" der rahmen hat halt nur n hammer nachlauf..baujahr 1984
...die karten waren beim kauf der räder inkl.


----------



## spaboleo (7. Juni 2011)

Stimmt 
Und der Abstand zu den Montagepunkten für die Bremsen sah extrem groß aus...

Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass der Rahmen insgesamt "riesig" ist...hat vermutlich den Eindruck verstärkt 

...jedenfalls: Weitermachen!

lg


----------



## suchtmatte91 (7. Juni 2011)

ja sieht schon riesig aus..voll ungewohnt. hoffentlich passt die 600er kurbel dran, müsste aber mit reifen genug bodenfreiheit erzeugen.
ja der abstand von bremsaufnahme bis zur felgenmitte  beträgt vr 75mm u. hr 65mm
mörder geo
wird schon alles klappen


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juni 2011)

Das sind 28" LR? 
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (7. Juni 2011)

na 1,83m..
ihr verunsichert mich...da musste ich glatt nochmal messen. 
puhh...ja es sind 28zoll räder.


----------



## tryh (7. Juni 2011)

Dann mach 's doch nicht so spannend und halt auch mal den Zollstock an den Rahmen ;D


----------



## suchtmatte91 (8. Juni 2011)

Dann mach 's doch nicht so spannend und halt auch mal den Zollstock an den Rahmen ;D


also...radstand beträgt 1010mm und von tretlagermitte - sattelrohroberkante 670mm


----------



## Stefan Pan (8. Juni 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> Dann mach 's doch nicht so spannend und halt auch mal den Zollstock an den Rahmen ;D
> 
> 
> also...radstand beträgt 1010mm und von tretlagermitte - sattelrohroberkante 670mm



Dann kannst Du den Sattel ja direkt auf dem Oberrohr montieren. Sparst Du Dir die Sattelstütze.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Juni 2011)

Ähm welche Schrittlänge hast du? Das wird sicher lustig.........


----------



## suchtmatte91 (8. Juni 2011)

mess ich mal...

jaaaaa wird bestimmt lustig..und sehr knapp


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Juni 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> ja sieht schon riesig aus..voll ungewohnt. hoffentlich passt die 600er kurbel dran, müsste aber mit reifen genug bodenfreiheit erzeugen.


 
Meinst Du eine Kurbel mit 600mm Kurbellänge? Ich glaube nicht, dass die passt. Ich glaube nicht mal, dass so eine überhaupt gebaut wird. Jedenfalls nicht von Menschen für Menschen!


----------



## suchtmatte91 (10. Juni 2011)

@ razor

nee....die shimano 600 170mm länge.


----------



## gierkopp (11. Juni 2011)

der Rahmen ist dir zu groß! Bin 200cm und fahr kleinere Räder...


----------



## moe 11 (13. Juni 2011)

des wird echt ne lustige kombo wenn du dann jetzt auch noch ne 170er kurbel drauf haust. allso bei na körpergröße von 183 is glaub ich ein 56 oder 58 rahmen passender kommt auf deine schrittlänge an. somit is dir der rahmen ja gerade mal 10cm zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legstrong (14. Juni 2011)

Dann stelle ich euch mal meine Stadtschlampe vor:







CroMo,Magic Gear und Dynamo 

Auf http://xipix.de/bike/singlespeed-stahl-26/singlespeed-stahl-26.html mehr dazu.


----------



## moe 11 (14. Juni 2011)

schönes ding gefällt mir


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juni 2011)

ich sehe schon da muss mal öl an die tür.
 bike sieht gut aus nun muss aber noch nen sks blums schutzblech ran wenn da schon nen dynamo dran ist.
tja was würde passen silber oder schwarz.


----------



## Scootchy (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin generell erstaunt über die wenigen Schutzbleche die ich hier sehe...meine "Stadtschlampe" ist kein Singlespeeder, daher hab ich sie hier nicht gepostet, aber ich bin neben Fully & Rennrad-SSP echt froh über ein Rad mit Schutzblechen. Grad in den kalten&nassen Wintermonaten kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass viele der Räder hier auf den Straßen zu sehen sind, oder?!?!


----------



## darkJST (15. Juni 2011)

Schutzbleche sehen sch...bescheiden aus!

Nichtsdestotrotz kommen an mein Stadtrad wieder welche dran, sobald es als solches wieder Verwendung findet. Ich musste das drei Monate als "gutes" fahren, da bei meinem guten der Rahmen gebrochen war.

...ich muss mal nen aktuelles Bild machen...


----------



## cookiedealer (15. Juni 2011)

also ich fahr bei egal welchem wetter mitm rad... nur am winterende wenns taut hab ich schutzbleche drauf, weils dann echt kriminell wird mit dem dreck^^


----------



## Schnurps (15. Juni 2011)

legstrong schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich euch mal meine Stadtschlampe vor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkJST (15. Juni 2011)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> also ich fahr bei egal welchem wetter mitm rad... nur am winterende wenns taut hab ich schutzbleche drauf, weils dann echt kriminell wird mit dem dreck^^



Wo wohnst du, dass es nur einmal taut? Hier taut es auch zwischendrin gern oder kommt gleich als Matsch vom Himmel


----------



## cookiedealer (15. Juni 2011)

ich hab net gesagt dass es nur einmal taut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legstrong (15. Juni 2011)

> Besonders gut gefällt mir der Sattel (Welchiger ist das?).


Der Sattel ist von Point, uralt. Damals mit Kunstleder und Kevlar bezogen. Nachdem das Kunstleder zerbröselt ist, habe ich ihn mit dem Nappaleder einer alten Lederjacke bezogen. Hält ewig  Das Blaue, was da auf dem Bild unter dem Sattel vorlugt, ist der Regenschutz.


----------



## cookiedealer (15. Juni 2011)

das einzigste was mir nich gefällt is der vorbau... sonst aber der hammer^^


----------



## Stefan Pan (16. Juni 2011)

Schick. Schutzbleche braucht man am Stadrad aber schon, denke ich und eigentlich auch nen Gepäckträger. Dann wird es schnell hässlich...


----------



## RazorRamon (16. Juni 2011)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Schutzbleche braucht man am Stadrad aber schon, denke ich


 
Ich denke, man braucht ein Stadtrad mit, und eins ohne Schutzbleche!


----------



## ushindi (16. Juni 2011)

manchmal sind Dinge halt hässlich aber nützlich 

Mein CityHops für die Einkäufe. Hänger Kupplung ist vorhanden und die ehemals 3-Gang Nabenschaltung nicht mehr schaltbar. Es sei denn ich steige ab und ziehe kurz am Kettchen 






Griffe sind zwischenzeitlich montiert.


----------



## Stefan Pan (16. Juni 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich denke, man braucht ein Stadtrad mit, und eins ohne Schutzbleche!



agreed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legstrong (17. Juni 2011)

Schutzbleche haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Nur leider gibt es kaum gut aussehende, leichte und praktikable Bleche. Die Meisten sind schwer und hässlich. Ich habe mal welche gesehen, die wurden selbst gebaut, einfach ein gebogener Kunststoffstreifen mit Streben. Vielleicht probiere ich sowas mal aus. Ein großer Nachteil bei Schutzblechen ist das Fahren auf einer Schneedecke, wenn man Pech hat pappt der Schnee am Reifen fest und setzt sich zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen. Ich habe momentan drei Räder, bei denen ich zumindest hinten ein Steckschutzblech von SKS montieren kann, damit mir die Sch... nicht immer am Rücken hoch fliegt


----------



## TRAILER (18. Juni 2011)

legstrong schrieb:


> Schutzbleche haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Nur leider gibt es kaum gut aussehende, leichte und praktikable Bleche. Die Meisten sind schwer und hässlich. Ich habe mal welche gesehen, die wurden selbst gebaut, einfach ein gebogener Kunststoffstreifen mit Streben. Vielleicht probiere ich sowas mal aus. Ein großer Nachteil bei Schutzblechen ist das Fahren auf einer Schneedecke, wenn man Pech hat pappt der Schnee am Reifen fest und setzt sich zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen. Ich habe momentan drei Räder, bei denen ich zumindest hinten ein Steckschutzblech von SKS montieren kann, damit mir die Sch... nicht immer am Rücken hoch fliegt



gibt es noch was anderes als sks schutzbleche.? habe nichts gefunden was gut ist.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (20. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze grad die Curana C"lite fender an meinem Crossrad. Die sind an sich nicht schlecht, hatte aber das Problem dass sie bei dem tiefen Rahmen hinten geklappert und sogar auf den Rädern aufgeschlagen haben bis ichs am Gepäckträger festgemachte. Leider verbiegen sie auch leicht ... und ich dachte diese Sandwichbauweise - Alu-Plastik-Alu - wäre da besonders gut gegen gewappnet.

Also, super Optik, leider kann ich sie nicht 100%ig empfehlen, habe sie in 35mm Größe, vielleicht sind die breiteren stabiler, an der Befestigung muss man etwas herumbasteln.


----------



## LeDidi (8. Juli 2011)

Ich find's cool. Kann man neu nachkaufen.


----------



## ushindi (8. Juli 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich find's cool. Kann man neu nachkaufen.



das ist nicht nur cool sondern super Klasse. Wo ist die Quelle?


----------



## Pan Tau (8. Juli 2011)

ushindi schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur cool sondern super Klasse. Wo ist die Quelle?



Guckst Du hier: http://www.holzschutzbleche.de/


----------



## moe 11 (9. Juli 2011)

gibts da auch irgendwelche preise oder so dazu, die homepage ist ja sehr minimalistisch


----------



## B4sT1 (9. Juli 2011)

Die bekommt man zB auch bei E-Bay für ~55 oder du googelst einfach mal "Holzschutzbleche"

Grüsse Basti


----------



## chewa1983 (9. Juli 2011)

ushindi schrieb:


> Gestern fertig geworden und heute darf es die Stadt kennenlernen, mein Stadtschlämpchen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil! Viel zu schön für diesen Fred... (auch wenn du es liebevoll ...schlämpchen nennst)


----------



## DeOppa (10. Juli 2011)

OT
Zum Thema "Holz-Schutzbleche" hier noch etwas schickeres (?) zu prohibitiven Preisen.

Damit bekommt die Schlampe einen etwas nuttigeren Touch. Die "Bordsteinschwalbe" für's Eisdielencruising.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2011)

Hier meine neue Stadtschlampe


----------



## ushindi (18. Juli 2011)

was ist denn mit dem Schutzblech vom Hänger?


----------



## Milan0 (18. Juli 2011)

Liegt daheim im Keller, brauch ich nicht


----------



## granni (18. Juli 2011)

Nachdem mein Rad geklaut wurde hab ich dies hier geschenkt bekommen. Es sollte in den Schrott wandern (der Erstbesitzer hat was neues und kein Interesse mehr daran) hab es also gerettet....Ist momentan mein einziges Rad mein neues kommt nächste Woche dann wird das mein Stadtrad. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Raleigh Max Cromoly??? Hab neue Pedale und Sattel montiert Rad geputzt sieht Klasse aus und fährt sich seit über 1000km gut.


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Juli 2011)

granni schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Rad geklaut wurde hab ich dies hier geschenkt bekommen. .............. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Raleigh Max Cromoly??? .


 
Das Rad hat eine Schaltung, daher ist es eine Frechheit, es hier im Singlespeed-Stadtschlampen-Bereich zu zeigen. Mir tun jetzt die Augen weh, und so geht es mit Sicherheit vielen anderen auch!

Bitte in Zukunft etwas genauer hinschauen, wo Du deine privaten Fotos herzeigst.


----------



## granni (18. Juli 2011)

Entschuldigung habe die schrecklichen  Bilder entfernt


----------



## mightyEx (18. Juli 2011)

granni schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Rad geklaut wurde hab ich dies hier geschenkt bekommen. Es sollte in den Schrott wandern (der Erstbesitzer hat was neues und kein Interesse mehr daran) hab es also gerettet....Ist momentan mein einziges Rad mein neues kommt nächste Woche dann wird das mein Stadtrad. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Raleigh Max Cromoly??? Hab neue Pedale und Sattel montiert Rad geputzt sieht Klasse aus und fährt sich seit über 1000km gut.



Wenn das kein SSP werden soll, dann wäre das Bike *in diesem Thread* besser aufgehoben.

Für lau hätt ich's auch genommen  . Für'n Schrott eindeutig zu schade. Is zwar kein besonderes Bike, aber hey - es fährt, war umsonst und Du konntest es mit geringstem Aufwand herrichten.


----------



## multiMonochrom (18. Juli 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hier meine neue Stadtschlampe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juli 2011)

Klar passt da eine Kiste Bier rein, war das Erste was ausprobiert wurde 

Ist von Ebay, billiger "Nachbau". Reicht für seine Zwecke vollkommen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradanhanger-...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item1c1be54532

Ich habe aber nicht soviel dafür bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (20. Juli 2011)

Das 79 Euro Komplettrad von Decathlon tut nach wie vor problemlos seinen Job. Das 36er Kettenblatt wich einem 38er, das 18er Freilaufritzel einem 16er, so passt es prima für die Stadt. Schutzbleche, bequemerer Sattel (der in der Garage rumlag), und fertig ist der Stadt- und Alltagsflitzer für jede Gelegenheit (außer Sport). Mit dem tollen Design (Pimp your Bike-Klebefolien vom Ein-Euro-Laden) wird das Rad nicht unbedingt diebstahlgefährdeter als vorher, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Urian (21. Juli 2011)

schade, dass es das Vitamin B'twin nicht mehr gibt. Hätte auch gern eins gehabt


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2011)

nachtratte von _stalker_ auf Flickr


----------



## Patrick333 (14. August 2011)

Man, das ist nicht nur eine Stadtschlampe, sondern auch eine Stadtschlampen-Kamera bzw. ein Stadtschlampen-Handy. 

Meine Güte, da kriegt man ja Tränen in den Augen bei der "Qualität".


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2011)

Schick mir bitte ein besseres visuelles Aufnahmegerät aus Dubai zu, falls dich das Bild so quält. Adresse gibt es per PN. Danke ganz lieb.


----------



## TRAILER (14. August 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> nachtratte von _stalker_ auf Flickr



die selben pedalen hab ich auch mal gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2011)

Feinster Plaste-Style


----------



## Patrick333 (15. August 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Schick mir bitte ein besseres visuelles Aufnahmegerät aus Dubai zu, falls dich das Bild so quält. Adresse gibt es per PN. Danke ganz lieb.


 
Ach nee, das schaffst du schon selbst. Eventuell probier es mal bei Tageslicht, da koennte was besseres bei rauskommen...


----------



## Stefan Pan (19. August 2011)

Aus http://commuting.blog.de:

Nach etwas über 2000 km reinen SingleSpeed-Fahrrad-Commutings ein kleines Zwischenfazit:

Gegenüber Vespa und ÖPNV gewinnt das Radfahren immer mehr. ÖPNV dauert zu lange, Vespa ist meistens auch nicht schneller, aber oft nerviger. Skateboard/Longboard + ÖPNV bringt kaum Zeitersparnis, macht aber viel Spaß.

Verschleiß: Eine gebrochene Speiche, eine gerissene Kette (Montagefehler), Bremsbelege fast verschlissen. Verschleißkosten vielleicht 30 Euro. Sonst: 1 * Lenkerband gewickelt. Tacho montiert.

Das Setup mit Rennlenker, MTB-Klickpedalen, Rennreifen vorne und Tourenreifen hinten plus Notschutzblechen und kurzer Übersetzung 34:14 ist für die Stadt ideal. Parkwege sind noch OK zu befahren.

Beleuchtung ist mit Blinklicht hinten und B&M Ixus vorne sehr gut gelöst. Beim Blinklicht auf eher schwergängige Schalter achten, sonst droht Taschen-Innenbeleuctung. Ein Faltschloss ist schlichtweg genial.

Verbesserungspotenzial: Gewicht, Kettenspannung (habe sog. "magic gear"), Gepäcktransport, Bremsleistung, Coolness-Faktor - das Rad sieht aus wie vom Sperrmüll.

Inzwischen fahre ich fast alles mit dem Rad, weil die Alternativen noch nerviger sind. Als Sport-Zubringer oder mit viel Gepäck ist es manchmal etwas anstrengend. Man braucht einen guten und praktischen Rucksack. Längere Fahrten mache ich mit (auffälliger) Radkleidung und ziehe mich um.

Neue leuchtorange Regenjacke ist bestellt.

Die größten Probleme bereiten: Wetter (dieser Sommer???, Autofahrer, fahrradtaugliche Navigation, sich umziehen müssen, der innere Schweinehund.

Mit der Rennleitung (Polizei) hatte ich keine Probleme, auch wenn man sich als Radfahrer ja nicht wirklich an die Verkehrsregeln halten kann.


----------



## lilakmonoke (4. September 2011)

> ... auch wenn man sich als Radfahrer ja nicht wirklich an die Verkehrsregeln halten kann



allerdings und bedauerlicherweise! hier in berlin bläst die rennleitung ab und zu zur jagd und dann hilft nur noch der skid und 180 turn ... am besten in einer einbahnstr.


----------



## Stefan Pan (6. September 2011)

lilakmonoke schrieb:


> allerdings und bedauerlicherweise! hier in berlin bläst die rennleitung ab und zu zur jagd und dann hilft nur noch der skid und 180 turn ... am besten in einer einbahnstr.



Mich lassen sie normalerweise in Ruhe, wenn ich nicht gerade ungebremst über eine rote Ampel knalle... Mit Rennkleidung hat man wohl etwas mehr Narrenfreiheit. Licht ans Rad, Helm auf und schön bunt anziehen hilft... Dann erweckt man wenigstens schon mal den Eindruck, nicht zum schwarzen Block der randalierenden Verkehrsanarchisten zu gehören... 

 Stef


----------



## lilakmonoke (6. September 2011)

die roten ampeln! die sind ja mein hauptproblem in strassenverkehrsordung, deshalb würde mir der clownanzug da auch nicht weiterhelfen. einmal half aber "oh, das hab ich jetzt aber vollkommen übersehen, frau wachtmeister!" ... sonst wärs wieder ab nach flensburg gegangen.


----------



## spaboleo (6. September 2011)

Schalt doch mal sprichwörtlich nen Gang runter 

Hab mir den Spaß mittlerweile abgewöhnt und freu mich immer wieder auf die roten Ampeln. Einfach den sog. "Trackstand" üben...gibt ja genug Kombinationen...Rad nach links/rechts eingeschlagen und linker/rechter Fuß vorne. Damit ist man schon mal ne Weile beschäftigt.

Und wenn man seine Routen in der Stadt kennt, dann machts auch Freude ein bisschen mit dem _Flow_ der Ampelphasen zu fahren...ggf. mal nen kleinen Umweg in Kauf nehmen, wenn man dafür die nächste grüne Ampel erwischt...

Glaubts mir...es ist viel angenehmer


----------



## TRAILER (6. September 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Schalt doch mal sprichwörtlich nen Gang runter
> 
> Hab mir den Spaß mittlerweile abgewöhnt und freu mich immer wieder auf die roten Ampeln. Einfach den sog. "Trackstand" üben...gibt ja genug Kombinationen...Rad nach links/rechts eingeschlagen und linker/rechter Fuß vorne. Damit ist man schon mal ne Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



macht auch spass mit dem VR an die ampel zu fahren so das der HR sich hebt und dann rückwärts fahren mit einer drehung über das HR um wieder anlauf. kapiert?


----------



## lilakmonoke (7. September 2011)

hmmm äh, nein ... wenn du auf dem vorderrad stehst wie fährst du dann rückwärts? ohne beweisvideo ist das niemals passiert aber sieht sicher gut aus!


----------



## TRAILER (7. September 2011)

du fährst mit dem VR gegen die ampelstange dadurch hebt sich das HR.
durch diese kinetische oder potenziele kraft bewegst du dich dann rückwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilakmonoke (7. September 2011)

und fährst rückwärts an der ampelstange vorbei? gegen die stange? das gibt noch immer flensburger klopse!


----------



## MrQuantum (7. September 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> du fährst mit dem VR gegen die ampelstange dadurch hebt sich das HR.
> durch diese kinetische oder potenziele kraft bewegst du dich dann rückwärts.



Einspruch: potenziell und kinetisch gibt's nur bei der Energie, nicht bei Kräften


----------



## spaboleo (7. September 2011)

Soso...bei euch stehen die Ampeln scheinbar mitten auf der Fahrbahn und die Straßen sind auch so leer/so breit, dass du dich auch noch ums Hinterrad drehen kannst?

...weniger Freestyle-Videos auf Youtube schauen und wirklich mal Radfahren gehen


----------



## TRAILER (7. September 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Soso...bei euch stehen die Ampeln scheinbar mitten auf der Fahrbahn und die Straßen sind auch so leer/so breit, dass du dich auch noch ums Hinterrad drehen kannst?
> 
> ...weniger Freestyle-Videos auf Youtube schauen und wirklich mal Radfahren gehen



ja auf dem rad/fussweg ist ne ampel für die rad/fuss/gänger/fahrer.
an dieser ampel ist auch nen knopf zum drücken für die obigen teilnehmer des strassenverkehrs.
gegen diese besagte stange ist das gegen fahren mit einem besagtem rad durch aus möglich.


----------



## Schnurps (7. September 2011)

Zwei Stadtschlampen und sein Besitzer


----------



## lilakmonoke (7. September 2011)

ich kann dir da nur beistimmen! der fahrradfahrer ist der letzte geistig gesunde verkehrsteilnehmer. als solcher steht im die freie interpretation des irrenhauses "strassenverkehr" zu. 


zur illustrierung: [ame="http://vimeo.com/22338302"]What Can I Do? on Vimeo[/ame]


oder auch: "If I were not a man, I would like to be a bird. As I am a man, I do the  next best thing, and ride a bicycle." - Rev. Maltie (How to Bicycle,  1892)


----------



## nullvektor (7. September 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Schalt doch mal sprichwörtlich nen Gang runter
> 
> Hab mir den Spaß mittlerweile abgewöhnt und freu mich immer wieder auf die roten Ampeln. Einfach den sog. "Trackstand" üben...gibt ja genug Kombinationen...Rad nach links/rechts eingeschlagen und linker/rechter Fuß vorne. Damit ist man schon mal ne Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilakmonoke (7. September 2011)

der herr fährt fixie also wie soll er da einen gang runterschalten? das überholende auto könnte das problemlos aber wo kämen wir denn da hin!


----------



## cookiedealer (7. September 2011)

schonmal was von ironie gehört??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (7. September 2011)

hoffentlich hat der typ keine novatec nabe hinten. 
wie schnell wird er sein 100?


----------



## lilakmonoke (7. September 2011)

das ist in boston also das automobil hinter ihm macht maximal 60 kmh aber a bisserl schneller ist er dann schon. 70 spitze?

geekhouse fixie, der rahmen um die 1100$. das ist dann schon was richtiges dran. 









http://www.geekhousebikes.com/bikes/track-fixed/

das sind aber auch geile bikes, da würde ich schon auch schwach werden!


----------



## cookiedealer (8. September 2011)

Das würd ich aber nimmer als Stadtschlampe sehn 
Echt schöne Rahmen die die bauen... vorallem der MTB-Rahmen als SSP


----------



## lilakmonoke (8. September 2011)

die rahmengeometrie wird bei geekhouse dann noch auf deinen körper massgeschneidert. wenn ich mir überlege was manche nur für anbauteile ausgeben dann sind 1000 euro für so einen rahmen wirklich nicht viel ... jedenfalls besser investiert als in carbonporno.


----------



## cookiedealer (8. September 2011)

also fürn 10er kann man ja wohl en maßgeschneiderten tahmen erwarten...


----------



## dkt (14. September 2011)

Mein Stadtrenner:  

Seit heute ein Singlespeed mit einer Torpedo Nabe mit Rücktrittbremse und 29c Bereifung für mehr Komfort auf Lübecks Holperstraßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilakmonoke (14. September 2011)

dkt schrieb:


> Mein Stadtrenner:
> 
> Seit heute ein Singlespeed mit einer Torpedo Nabe mit Rücktrittbremse und 29c Bereifung für mehr Komfort auf Lübecks Holperstraßen



ordentliche sattelhöhe! du bist professioneller basketballspieler?

29c bedeutet normale 700er felgen mit ??


----------



## moe 11 (14. September 2011)

mit 29c meint er wohl die breite des hr reifens


----------



## zoomer (14. September 2011)

Was heisst das kleine c ?

Körbchengrösse ?



Und 700er ?
Sind das noch ERTRO 622er oder ganz was anderes ?


----------



## Stefan Pan (15. September 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was heisst das kleine c ?
> 
> Körbchengrösse ?
> 
> ...



Z.B. ERTRO 23-622 hieß früher 23 X 700c. Lieber nicht mehr verwenden, das war schon alles ziemlich kryptisch.


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## Loadedgun (15. September 2011)

mein erster versuch eins aufzubauen. nicht schön aber selten


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2011)

Doch schön


----------



## Stefan Pan (15. September 2011)

Loadedgun schrieb:


> mein erster versuch eins aufzubauen. nicht schön aber selten



Doch! Sehr gelungen. I Tüpfelchen wäre TMHO das Vorderrad genau wie das Hinterrad aufzubauen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2011)

sieht aus, als könnte man damit seine freude haben.

an den pedalen würde ich noch was machen.
zu schmalen reifen passen haken oder klickpedale besser.


----------



## Loadedgun (15. September 2011)

@ Stefan das kommt noch wollte erst mal wissen ob mir nen singlespeed spass macht. 
@ a.nienie die original pedale die dran waren haben den geist aufgegeben. kommen hakenpedale dran wenn ich mal schöne finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. September 2011)

Schaut gut aus. Würde als Bremshebel einen Zusatzhebel oben hinmachen und nicht nur einen an der "Krümmung"


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2011)

zusatzhebel sind ein werk des teufels.


----------



## Loadedgun (15. September 2011)

schöner wäre es ohne bremse  ist zwar fixed aber möchte nicht auf die bremse verzichten


----------



## RazorRamon (15. September 2011)

Loadedgun schrieb:


> schöner wäre es ohne bremse


 
Wieso eigentlich, nur weil das in Hippster-Kreisen so gepflegt wird?

Für mich sieht ein Rennlenker mit zwei Bremshebeln schöner aus, als ein nackter, und als einer mit nur einem einzigen Bremshebel erst recht!

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, dass Bremsen dort, wo Gegenverkehr herrscht technisch einfach notwendig sind!


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2011)

an einen rennlenker gehören in der tat 2 hebel.


----------



## Loadedgun (16. September 2011)

stimmt schon eine bremse sieht nicht klasse aus. ist auch eine sache was mir nicht gefällt. aber da ich aus gewohnheit eigentlich nur die vorderradbremse benutze hab ich die hinter weg gemacht. und das die vordere auf der rechten seite ist liegt am motorradfahren  und ich muss zugeben am motorrad mag ich auch keine spiegel blinker usw


----------



## Stefan Pan (19. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> an einen rennlenker gehören in der tat 2 hebel.



Und zwar richtige Renn-bremshebel. Selbst am Tandem gibts da für den Hintermann solche "Bremshöcker" ("Bremsgriffe ohne Hebel"). Sonst verliert man halt eine (wichtige!) Handposition. Klar, für nen Bahnsprint braucht man das nicht...


----------



## Alwood (20. September 2011)

..........................


----------



## Cleaner33 (20. September 2011)

Schicke Farbe aber warum so dünne Reifen?
Ich würde ein maximum an Breite drauf ziehen, wegen der Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (23. September 2011)

Hinten ist Maximalbreite verbaut,
VR absichtlich schmal, um Dragsterfeeling aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Cleaner33 (23. September 2011)

DAs ist ne gute Idee,probier ich auch mal.


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2011)

Das Klapprad gefällt. Wenn ich das Mirage meiner Freundin so strippen würde, hätte ich keine mehr


----------



## RazorRamon (23. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das Klapprad gefällt. Wenn ich das Mirage meiner Freundin so strippen würde, hätte ich keine mehr


 
Dann strippe besser Deine Freundin!


----------



## stuhli (25. September 2011)

Mein Stadt- und Schaffrad (hat nix mit Michaela zu tun  )
Der Vorbau ist mittlerweile umgedreht fürs Bequeme.
Übersetzung 36/14....für MA/LU passts.


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. Oktober 2011)

Meine (Ex)Bitch...



">

">

">


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilakmonoke (17. Oktober 2011)

dit ist aber mal ein schöner rahmen. da passen auch 29 reifen rein ;-) votec? die machen doch sonst diese hässlichen mtbs ...


----------



## sellyoursoul (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist keins, nur ein Votec Sticker drauf, die alten Decals waren hinüber...
Das war ein Gian Esse Rennrad aus den späten 70ern. 
Ja, der Rahmen hat was...


----------



## lilakmonoke (17. Oktober 2011)

wirklich guter witz! die alten rahmen haben wenigstens noch platz für räder, das könnte auch ein querfeldeinrahmen sein. in berlin würde ich da schwalbe kojaks reinmachen. tolles bike, weitermachen!


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Oktober 2011)

lilakmonoke schrieb:


> ...........das könnte auch ein querfeldeinrahmen sein..............


 
Aber nein, dafür fehlen erstens die Canti-Sockel, zweitens ist der Radstand einiges zu groß!


----------



## mightyEx (17. Oktober 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Meine (Ex)Bitch...



Warum eigentlich "ex-"? Verkauft? Geklaut? ...


----------



## cmbr (17. Oktober 2011)

Hier passt sie wohl am besten rein


----------



## sellyoursoul (17. Oktober 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich "ex-"? Verkauft? Geklaut? ...


so gut wie verkauft...

Gruß


----------



## Spaltinho (11. November 2011)

So, 
hier mal mein Stadtrad. Ein sehr bunt geratenes Stadtrad.
Ausfallenden vom raymund.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem ersten Fahreindruck.

Gruß,
Ich


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2011)

wenn man damals ein cadex hatte...

bunt aber gefällt.


----------



## Chris.. (11. November 2011)

Das eine für's Grobe, das andere für's feine 
Am Felt Curbside ist bis auf die Pedale alles Original, das Stumpi ist um nen M2 Pro Rahmen und die dazugehörige Gabel aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (12. November 2011)

Bei Nacht



Und zu Hause



Noch mit Freilauf, Hinterrad mit Novatec Bahnnabe ist aber bestellt. Ich muss einfach was gegen übermäßigen Bremsbelagverschleiß tun. Ist im Stadtverkehr ja katastrophal. Übersetzung übrigens 52:16, ab 25km/h fängts an Spaß zu machen.


----------



## BikeViking (18. November 2011)

Auch nen Stadtrad:






mitlerweile mit personalisierter Front. Wehe jemand sagt was zum Schweinewerfer, der ist schon richtig nun.


----------



## lilakmonoke (18. November 2011)

was ist das? surly long haul trucker? schicke gabel ...


----------



## nollak (18. November 2011)

Sieht mir irgendwie eher nachm selbstgeschweissten Heck aus. Wofür brauchst du denn den Stauraum hinten bzw. wie schwer isn so die Beldaung die du da immer mit dir rumziehst?


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2011)

sicke karre. wie viele bierkästen kriegst Du damit bewegt?


----------



## Schnurps (18. November 2011)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Auch nen Stadtrad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne schicke Schlampe haste da !
Bei der zierlischen Klingel kann man das schmale Heck verzeihen. 
Hast dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben mit deim Schutzblech vorne. Wird im Winter aber bestimmt ein wenig schwierig so.
Aber der Aufkleber (Plakete) ist die Krönung.


----------



## nordstadt (18. November 2011)

Ist doch Stephans altes, oder?


----------



## BikeViking (23. November 2011)

Jo, das ist Stefans altes mit Xtracycle Heck. 

4 Kästen gehen gut 6 gehen auch noch. 8 hab ich nie versucht, gehen aber wohl gerad noch.


----------



## silver02 (12. Dezember 2011)

Singlespeed (jaja Doppelkettenblatt vorne, Kranz hinten. Aber kein Umwerfer und Schaltwerk dient nur als Kettenspanner  )

Rahmen ist original Peugeot Rennrad Baujahr 83 (völlig verrostet, bekommt bei Zeiten neuen Lack)
Spann-/ Schaltwerk Sachs Huret
Kurbel Shimano 105 (Golden Arrow)
Vorbau von Mongoose Iboc Baujahr 89
Laufrad hinten Shimano 105 mit Mavic CXP21
Vorne Maillard mit Chromfelge
Rest lag noch rum.

Schnell und einfach. Dient zum Brötchenholen und als Trainingsrad auf dem Rollentrainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (12. Dezember 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist original Peugeot Rennrad Baujahr 83 (völlig verrostet, bekommt bei Zeiten neuen Lack)



Obwohl ich persönlich so einen abgeranzten Rat-Look sogar mag. Aber für das Material wär so ne kleine Rostbehandlung sicher besser.


----------



## silver02 (12. Dezember 2011)

...hab auch schon an Klarlack oder Leinölfirness gedacht. schon wegen des "geprüft 83" Stickers...


----------



## sub-xero (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie kriegt ihr eigentlich alle den Singlespeed-Umbau alter Bikes ohne Kettenspanner hin? Nietet ihr die Kette einfach auf die richtige Länge und das passt dann? Oder baut ihr Exzenterlager ein?


----------



## silver02 (13. Dezember 2011)

Mit entsprechenden Ausfallenden zum Nachspannen geht das so wie beschrieben.


----------



## H-Ball (14. Dezember 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr eigentlich alle den Singlespeed-Umbau alter Bikes ohne Kettenspanner hin? Nietet ihr die Kette einfach auf die richtige Länge und das passt dann? Oder baut ihr Exzenterlager ein?



Bei vertikalen Ausfallenden geht das (ausser mit Exzentertretlager) entweder mit dem "Magic Gear" (Kette bei gewählter Übersetzung "genau richtig" lang) oder per Half-Link.


----------



## silver02 (14. Dezember 2011)

H-Ball schrieb:


> Bei vertikalen Ausfallenden geht das (ausser mit Exzentertretlager) entweder mit dem "Magic Gear" (Kette bei gewählter Übersetzung "genau richtig" lang) oder per Half-Link.



Aber immer nur für einen Zustand. Musst Du immer die Längung von mindestens einem halben Kettenglied (Halflink) abwarten, bevor Du wieder spannen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Dezember 2011)

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach und wie schon beschrieben.

Entweder du berechnest deine Kettenlänge nach dieser simplen Formel aus Kettenstrebenlänge (d), Kettenblatt- und Ritzelradius (r_1 und r_2):





oder du nimmst eine Halbgliedkette, die nach kritischer Längung um ein Halbglied gekürzt werden kann.

Noch besser wäre eine stabile (BMX-)Kette, denn die längt sich an einer Stadtschlampe und bei normalen Fahrstrecken nie so sehr, dass sie nicht das eine Jahr bis zum turnusmäßigen Wechsel ohne Abspringen durchhält.
Eine entsprechend straffe Erstmontage ist dann natürlich Pflicht und mit einer Kette, die für den Schaltungsbetrieb optimiert ist, wirst du eher keine Freude haben.

Exzentertretlager und Kettenspanner sind, zumindest bei gerader Kettenlinie, bei Nutzung der richtigen Kette und bei Kurbeln mit seitlichem Schutz, völlig überbewertet


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Dezember 2011)

@BikeViking
oder wer mir sonst zu dem Thema helfen kann...

was ist da am VR für ein Schutzblech?

möchten mein Pomoino zum Altags-/ Lastenesel umfunktionieren und möchte ebenfalls auch Schutzbleche nachrüsten.
bei den einschlägigen Anbietern bekommt man i.d.R. nur diese SKS- Teile mit der Befestigungsmöglichkeit im Bereich der Bremsbohrung Gabel, aber die hat die Pompino- Gabel nunmal nicht...

wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Imilian (14. Dezember 2011)

Moin, 

Sommer: 





Winter: 





mfg 

Max


----------



## H-Ball (14. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen,

@silver02 & hITCH-HIKER: Danke fÃ¼r die kleine KettenlÃ¤ngenkunde 
Kettenspanner mÃ¶gen Ã¼berschÃ¤tzt sein, aber eine lasche Kette beleidigt mein Auge mehr als der Kettenspanner und ausserdem ist das AblÃ¤ngen der Kette so viel stressfreier. 

Ich will schliesslich entspannt fahren und nicht mich nicht mit meiner KettenlÃ¤nge beschÃ¤ftigen. 

Hiermit mÃ¶chte ich meine Alltags Stadtschlampe mal dem allgemeinen GelÃ¤ster preis geben.

Edit sacht: Keine Ahnung wie ich die Fotos grÃ¶Ãer kriege :-(



 



 

Sorry fÃ¼r die bescheidenen Fotos, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage und meinen Arbeitszeiten komme ich irgendwie nicht bei ordentlichen LichtverhÃ¤ltnissen zum fotographieren. Die "Hardware" ist ziemlich Standard:
Gut 16 Jahre alter Noname Taiwan Alurahmen mit 100â¬ RST Federgabel, LaufrÃ¤der von Rose mit Deore Naben fÃ¼r 80â¬, Deore V-Brake vorn, No Name Canties hinten, Singlespeed Kit mit Kettenspanner von der Fixiestube in FFM, Shimano V-Brake Bremshebel fÃ¼r 7â¬ und 1fach Kurbelgarnitur fÃ¼r 17â¬ (irgendso ein Shimano Nabenschaltungsrotz). Die Shicehaus-Rohre am Lenker sind meine Selbstbaubeleuchtung, die seit ein paar Jahren unauffÃ¤llig ihren Dienst tut. Hauptsache ich werde gesehen und sehe auch abseits der StraÃen ordentlich was.

"Magic Gear" war leider in meiner Ãbersetzungskombi nicht mÃ¶glich (33/16). Mit gerader Zahndifferenz bzw. Halflink-Kette wÃ¼rde es wohl gehen. So wichtig ist mir der Verzicht auf den Kettenspanner nicht. 

Die UmrÃ¼stung auf Singlespeed fand primÃ¤r wegen "Totaldefekt" der Kettenschaltung statt. Eine Nabenschaltung wÃ¤re mir prinzipiell lieber, aber als ich die Preise fÃ¼r eine UmrÃ¼stung auf 8fach oder gar 11fach Alfine gesehen habe, war der Singlespeeder die pragmatischere LÃ¶sung.

Aktuell fahre ich wie oben angemerkt die "klassische GelÃ¤ndeÃ¼bersetzung" 2:1. Entweder bin ich zu schlecht trainiert, zu fett, zu wehleidig oder alles drei zusammen, aber mit nem Singlespeeder im GelÃ¤nde wollte ich damit keine Steigungen hochfahren. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor denen, die angeblich mit 42:16 im GelÃ¤nde unterwegs sind. Aua, ich spÃ¼re schon mein Knie schmerzen. Sollte sich jetzt im Winter die Ãbersetzung zum Fahren mit Spikereifen auf hubeliger Piste als zu dick erweisen gehe ich hinten auf 18 hoch. Zumindest fÃ¼r hessische Mittelgebirge wÃ¼rde zumindest ich mir hinten ein 20er oder gar ein 22er drauf machen.

LG,
-H


----------



## silver02 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr auch mit Kettenspanner. Geländerad mit 42:16 aber ohne Mittelgebirge, nur Endmoränenlandschaft mit kurzen knackigen Anstiegen, die man gut mit Geschwindigkeit und etwas Kraft fahren kann. Und warum sollte man lästern, geht doch um Gebrauchsfahrräder...


----------



## H-Ball (14. Dezember 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man lästern, geht doch um Gebrauchsfahrräder...


Hm, den Eindruck habe ich nicht, wenn ich mir den Materialwert mancher Singlespeeder hier anschaue 

Slightly OT: Aber ernsthaft gefragt: Kurze Passagen / steile Rampen könnte ich mir mit ner größeren Übersetzung ja noch vorstellen, aber längere Bergaufstrecken wie z.B. meine Stammroute im Vogelsberg auf den Hoherodskopf (knapp 500 hm) ? Ich glaube ich würde mit 32:16 nach den ersten paar hundert Metern absteigen und schieben


----------



## Crypter (14. Dezember 2011)

Stört es euch nicht, bei Regen dreckig am Ziel anzukommen, ohne Schutzbleche? Ich meine ich habe auch keine an meinen Rädern, fahre aber im Alltag bei Regen deshalb aber auch kaum.


----------



## zoomer (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne - Schutzbleche ertrage ich optisch nicht, da werde ich lieber dreckig.

Gerade heute, unerwarteterweise, in ordentlichen Regen gekommen.
Ich habe eine Fahrradregenjacke bei der man am Po eine kleine Verlängerung
ausfahren kann, damit ist von hinten alles erledigt. Vorne hatte ich keine Probleme.
Irgendwann war die Hose nass, das kam aber von oben, und die Schuhe
werden ebenfalls, auch mit Schutzblechen verspritzt.


Ich finde es geht ohne ...


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier meine Stadtschlampe im aktuellem Setup für Winter. Wird wahrscheinlich auch im Sommer jetzt so bleiben. 









Macht einfach nur Spaß das Gerät


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Dezember 2011)

Rücktrittbremse oder Fixie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfinger (15. Dezember 2011)

Rücktritt.
Lenkerband verkehrt gewickelt?


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2011)

Rücktritt.
Wie wickelt man "richtig"?


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie wickelt man "richtig"?


von außen (flare ende) nach innen. also richtung vorbau.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Dezember 2011)

von außen nach innen, aber von innen nach außen ...  ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzy_O82I5fo"]Workshop: Lenkerband richtig wickeln      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sub-xero (21. Dezember 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ne - Schutzbleche ertrage ich optisch nicht, da werde ich lieber dreckig.
> 
> Gerade heute, unerwarteterweise, in ordentlichen Regen gekommen.
> Ich habe eine Fahrradregenjacke bei der man am Po eine kleine Verlängerung
> ...



Das Problem ist weniger, dass man selber dreckig wird. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Bike zehnmal mehr leidet, korrodiert und verschleißt, wenn man keine Schutzbleche hat. Da haut es Dreck, Wasser und Salz dermaßen gegen die Lager und den Rahmen, dass die beweglichen Teile nach spätestens 3 Jahren den Geist aufgeben. So erlebt bei meinem alten MTB, das ich einige Jahre als Schlechtwetterbike für die Stadt verwendet habe. Die Schutzbleche halten den Dreck sehr gut vom Fahrrad fern, was die Lebensdauer stark verlängert.


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Dezember 2011)

Es geht hier um Stadtschlampen. An Schönwetterrädern oder Sportgeräten sind Schutzbleche optisch natürlich meistens eine Sünde. Aber die Stadtschlampe muss funktionell sein, und das ist sie in unseren Breitengraden nun mal nicht ohne Schutzbleche.

Hier der Song zum Blech: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv91SI6K8U4"]Schutzblech am Rad      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Beim Fahren stören Schutzbleche wirklich in den seltensten Fällen, und selbst sehen tut man sie ja auch nicht, wenn man sich auf die Strecke konzentriert. Oft sind es entweder finanzielle Gründe, oder einfach Faulheit, keine SB zu montieren.


----------



## sub-xero (23. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist meine Singlespeed-Stadtschlampe fertig geworden. Kostenpunkt: Rund 500 EUR. Mit Schutzblechen!


----------



## Medulla (24. Dezember 2011)

nun mal eins von meinem panzer. zwar kein ganz aktuelles foto, aber fast.
i love it! und ich vermiss es schon, wo es so weit weg in meiner studentenbuzze steht und ich im moment nicht bei ihm sein kann.


----------



## Jwiz5000 (6. Januar 2012)

Meine alte Rixe neu aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (6. Januar 2012)

Jwiz5000 schrieb:


> Meine alte Rixe neu aufgebaut



haha die end geometrie?


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Januar 2012)

Der nagelneue Stahlrahmen hat mich in einer Ebay-Nacht-Auktion nur ganz wenige Euros gekostet. Eigentlich hätte ich im Moment ja gar kein weiteres Rad gebraucht, aber willige Schlampen, mit denen man (fast) alles unternehmen kann, kann man so gut wie nie genug haben!


----------



## Jwiz5000 (6. Januar 2012)

@TRAILER eigentlich gleich wie die Anfang  (dank für 63mm Geo. korrigiert Starrgabel)


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2012)

meine neue stadtschlampe 44:13


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Januar 2012)

Also die Kette würde ich aber noch kürzen, oder brauchst Du bei der Stadtschlampe noch Reserven, um ein 53er Blatt, oder ein 34er Ritzel montieren zu können?


----------



## Cad2 (7. Januar 2012)

kette ist schon gekürzt. Das Bild wurde vorher aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2012)

rixe finde ich sehr sinnvoll zusammengesetzt. 

beim gt wären etwas breitere reifen schön.


----------



## Cad2 (9. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> beim gt wären etwas breitere reifen schön.



is aber für die city, fahre die sport contact schon länger und finde die gut


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2012)

Mein Herkelmännchen ...


----------



## nordstadt (11. Januar 2012)

Was ist wohl der Sinn vom Unterforum Singlespeed...


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2012)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Was ist wohl der Sinn vom Unterforum Singlespeed...




Ooops,
das habe ich wohl schon monatelang übersehen ...

Ja, sorry,
dann halt dass hier - mit dem fahre ich auch in der Stadt :


----------



## Schnurps (12. Januar 2012)

Super,wenn man gleich so eine SCHICKE Antwort hat.


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Januar 2012)

...ist schon verwunderlich, was es hier für unterschiedliche Auffassungen gibt hinsichtlich der Definition einer "Schlampe" ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Januar 2012)

...ja, da wunder ich mich auch immer wieder...so ein real abge****tes Stadtbike muss doch auch genauso ausschauen....
..hier ganz frisch, verregnet, siffig...my lovely  citybitch..."cockroach":


----------



## mightyEx (12. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...ja, da wunder ich mich auch immer wieder...so ein real abge****tes Stadtbike muss doch auch genauso ausschauen....



Hat zwar jeder ne andere Auslegung, aber ich seh's auch so. Technisch OK und optisch darf (soll) die Bitch ruhig abgeranzt aussehen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Januar 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Hat zwar jeder ne andere Auslegung, aber ich seh's auch so. Technisch OK und optisch darf (soll) die Bitch ruhig abgeranzt aussehen.



thx für commment, nur poste doch auch mal dein Trek oder "Alteisen"!! 

Apropos Auslegung: Ich meinte speziell das "Kona Unit" auf der Vitrine in der Designerbude. Das wird Dir doch an der nächsten Ecke gezockt!

Eine Citybitch sollte IMHO schon ein individuelles bike von der Resterampe sein aus übriggebliebenen Teilen & lowbudget. Idealerweise mit Stil, besser aber so, daß man es nicht mit drei Schlössern absichern muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ... Designerbude ...


----------



## mightyEx (13. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> thx für commment, nur poste doch auch mal dein Trek oder "Alteisen"!!



Da beides nicht SSP ist, keine direkte Bild-Verlinkung aber hier 2 Links (Link1, Link2) zum Fotoalbum .


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> .... in der Designerbude. ....




Und das ist erst die Garage ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Januar 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und das ist erst die Garage ...



Garage? WTF.  was für eine glamouröse Inszenierung...wäre mir zu clean. Werden die bikes auch bewegt?


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Werden die bikes auch bewegt?



Zwangsweise nicht alle auf einmal, aber ja ....


Das Unit wurde heute sogar dreckig - blieb es aber nicht lange ...
Hab das Salz lieber auf dem Ei.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Januar 2012)

Nee is klaro...war nur ein joke.  Bin ganz neidisch auf Dein "Unit".

offtopic...hast Du das "Honza" schon mal live gesehen?


----------



## lilakmonoke (13. Januar 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ooops,
> das habe ich wohl schon monatelang übersehen ...
> 
> Ja, sorry,
> dann halt dass hier - mit dem fahre ich auch in der Stadt :



mit der übersetzung bis du in der stadt aber der fitnesskönig im powerspinning. ;-)


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> offtopic...hast Du das "Honza" schon mal live gesehen?




Nein, leider noch nicht.
Ich bin damals auf der Eurobike am Konastand einfach vorbeigelaufen ...

Aber jemand sagte hier mal was von 3,5 kg Rahmengewicht 


Wegen des Klauens - vielleicht interessiert es den gemeinen Fahrraddieb
nicht so - sind ja so gut wie keine Teile dran die man weiterverkaufen
kann, nicht mal ne Federgabel.
Nachts hatte ich bisher mit schwarzen Rädern am meisten Glück, die werden
wohl leicht übersehen.
Aber kaum einmal mit dem grau angemalten Pakka in der Stadt, muss mir
gleich einer am hellichten Tag die Reifen zerstechen


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2012)

lilakmonoke schrieb:


> mit der übersetzung bis du in der stadt aber der fitnesskönig im powerspinning. ;-)



Das ist allerdings manchmal ein Drama.
Über 90 U/min ist es mir vor Leuten zu peinlich, da fahre ich dann nach
dem Ampelsprint immer schön rechts und lass mich von den Mittfünfzigern
auf den packtaschenbewehrten Trekkingrädern wieder brav, mit unbewegter
Miene, überholen.
Aber die Ignitors arbeiten schon ganz gut dagegen, dass die Trittfrequenz
nicht zu hoch wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilakmonoke (14. Januar 2012)

kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, jedenfalls im antritt unschlagbar. die ignitors sehen gut aus, ist das die 1.95 version? wenn du hinten einen schwalbe big apple nimmst dann hast du federung und - 90% rollwiderstand. ich fahre fix 44/18, vorne furious fred und hinten big apple. funktioniert im gelände und in der stadt gleich gut.


----------



## mr_malik (17. Januar 2012)

Nicht so recht schlampig, aber mein gefährt für die Stadt bzw. für alles was nich Polo ist.
Seit heute auch als Singlespeed, die alte Schaltung hat doch zu sehr genervt. Jetzt hab ich die wahl, eine seite is fixed, die andere free.


----------



## TRAILER (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## TRAILER (19. Januar 2012)

meine winter/regenschlampe.


----------



## silver02 (19. Januar 2012)

Meine hat jetzt auch Schutzbleche, ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf Regenhose und Matschjacke bei jeder Fahrt...

Neu sind auch die Kurbel und die Laufräder (von einem Kollegen für ne Flasche Wein) mit alten 105er Naben und hinten einer schönen Mavic CXP 21 Felge.

Durch Verzicht auf Unwesentliches und die 25er Reifen ist das Ding sehr leicht und schnell. 

Übersetzung ist 42/16 





Ach ja, Schaltwerk dient nur zum Kette spannen und Kettenlinie einstellen. Kein Zug mehr dran.


----------



## mäxx__ (20. Januar 2012)

Sowohl Stadt- als auch Wald- und Wiesenschleuder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (23. Januar 2012)

Sorry verlesen....

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/p1060343g.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/bild016z.jpg/


----------



## Deleted 149952 (24. Januar 2012)

nett, aber Singlespeed


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2012)

rmog schrieb:


> nett, aber Singlespeed



Na ja,

so wie es mir hier auch passiert ist ...
Man kommt ja nicht unbedingt über den Threadbaum hier her, sondern
ggf. auch mal über die Suchfunktion.


----------



## wenners (24. Januar 2012)

War auch mal nen bißchen Basteln bzw. Reste verwerten





Panasonic MC3500 26zoll vorne 28zoll hinten. 
Fehlt nur noch die bremse vorne und nen schmaler Reifen!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

26zoll vorne für barspins?


----------



## marco sc (4. Februar 2012)

hallo,
suche für mein stadtradaufbau eine starrgabel mit 20mm steckachse (da ich hier einen entsprechenden LRS habe) und entsprechender einbauhöhe.
kann mir jmd. einen tip geben, wo ich eine gabel finde?
danke.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Februar 2012)

marco sc schrieb:


> ...... eine starrgabel mit 20mm steckachse .......


Ich glaube ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, bin aber lernwillig!


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2012)

Du wirst für die VR Nabe einen Adapter auf Schnellspanner (Endkappen) brauchen um die Auswahl an Starrgabeln drastisch zu erhöhen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## marco sc (5. Februar 2012)

Meine stundenlange Recherche gestern hat das ja im Prinzip ergeben.

Hintergrund: Ich benötige ziemlich schnell ein Stadtrad und möchte aus Zeit- und Kostengründen die Teile verwenden, die hier schon rumliegen. Dazu gehört ein 26" LRS mit Tune MK Nabe am Vorderrad. Die kann man leider nicht umrüsten auf Schnellspanner. Daher mein Eintrag hier. 
Die DMR Trail Blade könnte passen, ist aber nicht wirklich dafür gedacht. Die Einbauhöhe ist ja auch ziemlich niedrig. 

Für Tandems scheint es solche Gabeln zu geben....Leider habe ich noch nichts konkretes gefunden. Vielleicht hat jmd. einen Tip.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (11. Februar 2012)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber Singlespeed...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. Februar 2012)

Ist aber nix mit Singlespeed oder?


----------



## petomei (15. Februar 2012)

Schneeschlampe:


----------



## spaboleo (15. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Ist aber nix mit Singlespeed oder?



Wenn er nicht schaltet


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Februar 2012)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht schaltet


Solange keine Pedale dran sind, wird er wohl auch nicht schalten!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. Februar 2012)

So, fast fertig. Fehlen nur noch Ledergriffe...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> So, fast fertig. Fehlen nur noch Ledergriffe...



Ist da noch ein Kettenglied zuviel im Bild ?


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. Februar 2012)

> Ist da noch ein Kettenglied zuviel im Bild ?



...wie meinst? Steh grad auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...wie meinst? Steh grad auf dem Schlauch...


Echt jetzt? Das ist doch offensichtlich, dass die Kette etwas zu lang ist, und dass es besser aussehen würde, wenn der Kettenspanner weiter Richtung Strebe wandern könnte. 

Funktionell ist das natürlich Wurscht.


----------



## danreplay (21. Februar 2012)

Ernsthaft? Die Position des Kettenspanners stört dich an dem Rad?
Ich find das insgesamt nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (21. Februar 2012)

danreplay schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Die Position des Kettenspanners stört dich an dem Rad?
> Ich find das insgesamt nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Ich hatte nur erläutert, was AdmiralSnyder höchstwahrscheinlich gemeint hatte. 

Rein für sich alleine gesehen, finde ich es optisch schöner, wenn die Kette so kurz wie möglich ist. Zum Rest-Rad an sich habe ich ja nichts gesagt. Wenn ich es mir aber so betrachte, dann finde ich es insgesamt durchaus stimmig.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja heute morgen so frisch ausgeschlafen hab ich mir dann auch fast gedacht, dass er die Stellung des Kettenspanners gemeint hat...

...wollte die Feder vom Kettenspanner nicht zu arg überspannen - hat jetzt schon gut Spannung - die leiert ja sonst auch schneller aus. 

Aber man könnte das Teil ja ein wenig drehen, dann ists auch wieder lockerer. Und ich finde auch, dass es dann besser aussieht.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur erläutert, was AdmiralSnyder höchstwahrscheinlich gemeint hatte.
> 
> Rein für sich alleine gesehen, finde ich es optisch schöner, wenn die Kette so kurz wie möglich ist. Zum Rest-Rad an sich habe ich ja nichts gesagt. Wenn ich es mir aber so betrachte, dann finde ich es insgesamt durchaus stimmig.



Das hatte er gemeint.
Mal abgesehen vom Aussehen ist ein größerer Umschlingungswinkel
besser für die Funktion.

PS. Razor, woher kommst du ? Nur, weil du im Decatlon und Cora
     Forbach einkaufst und Saarländer verstehst.


----------



## OEMcomputer (22. Februar 2012)

@AimBurn:
Hab ich was an den Augen, oder hat das Rad horizontale Ausfallenden.
Warum sparst du dir den Kettenspanner nicht ganz?


----------



## killercouch (22. Februar 2012)

OEMcomputer schrieb:


> @AimBurn:
> Hab ich was an den Augen, oder hat das Rad horizontale Ausfallenden.
> Warum sparst du dir den Kettenspanner nicht ganz?



Genau das gleiche hab ich auch grad gedacht...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. Februar 2012)

Das täuscht, das Ausfallende ist schon mehr oder weniger horizontal - nur leider grad so lang, dass der Schnellspanner reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (22. Februar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Das täuscht, das Ausfallende ist schon mehr oder weniger horizontal - nur leider grad so lang, dass der Schnellspanner reinpasst.


 
Das ist jetzt aber Quatsch, der Schnellspanner sitzt doch nicht in der Achsaufnahme des Ausfallendes!

Ich habe es jetzt auch gesehen, klar ginge das lässig ohne Schnellspanner!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja in etwa 1,5 cm lang und nach oben gebogen. Also arg viel Spiel ist da m.M.n. nicht.+

Nee, der Schnellspanner sitzt oben drauf und nicht in der Aufnahme, nur wenn der Schnellspanner zu weit nach vorne rutscht sitzt er unsauber / einseitig auf.


----------



## wenners (23. März 2012)

So fast fertig......





Panasonic MC3500 MTB Rahmen, 28Zoll, Shimano Exage RR Bremsen, LX Kurbel,


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2012)

Man sehe mir nach, dass im Hinterrad noch ne Nexus verbaut ist. Ich überlege mir im Moment ernsthaft den ganzen LRS wieder raus zu schmeißen.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (30. März 2012)

Sieht nett aus, hinten würde ich die mittlere Schutzblechstrebe noch etwas kürzen damit das schöner ums Rad liegt und nicht so eiförmig aussieht.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. März 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Man sehe mir nach, dass im Hinterrad noch ne Nexus verbaut ist. Ich überlege mir im Moment ernsthaft den ganzen LRS wieder raus zu schmeißen.



Ging der lenker nicht breiter....?


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2012)

Ich komm eben aus der MTB Ecke und bins so gewohnt. Hab ja net versucht irgendwelche Designstandards zu bedienen, sondern wollte ein Rad mit dem gemütlich durch die Stadt komm. Und was Mary betrifft, so ist sie der Inbegriff der Gemütlichkeit (obwohl sie sich für ihre 65cm wegen der Kröpfung recht schmal anfühlt)


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. April 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich komm eben aus der MTB Ecke und bins so gewohnt. Hab ja net versucht irgendwelche Designstandards zu bedienen, sondern wollte ein Rad mit dem gemütlich durch die Stadt komm. Und was Mary betrifft, so ist sie der Inbegriff der Gemütlichkeit (obwohl sie sich für ihre 65cm wegen der Kröpfung recht schmal anfühlt)



Na designstandart sollte niemand bedienen...soll ja dir gefallen...kann mir nur nicht vorstellen das mann damit fahren kann...aber muss ich ja auch nicht ...viel  spass beim bummeln in der city...gruss aus berlin


----------



## absvrd (1. April 2012)

Der lenker ist mehr als gemütlich.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. April 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Der lenker ist mehr als gemütlich.



Und platz für einkaufstüten rechts und links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ad-mh (2. April 2012)

Mein Sommerrad für den Weg zur Arbeit.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/966675


----------



## Medulla (2. April 2012)

nette räder hier. kriegen auf jeden fall zu wenig aufmerksamkeit. meins hat ein facelift bekommen. die alten fat franks werden nun das luftkissenboot meiner freundin.


----------



## snoeren (2. April 2012)

Meine Alltags-Schlampe ... niemals ohne Schloss


----------



## snoeren (2. April 2012)

ups, doppelposting


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. April 2012)

Ein altes Schauff Rennrad.


----------



## Alexxx (3. April 2012)

Auf einer der ersten Seiten war es hier schonmal, die damaligen Spinlaufräder mit Notbremse vorne waren aber sch..ß. zu fahren, jetzt mal mit Rücktrittnabe und neuer Lenker-Vorbaueinheit. Der Lenker ist gut, die Laufräder könnten noch besser.


----------



## Alwood (4. April 2012)

Wird das Schauff für Bikepolo genutzt?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (4. April 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Wird das Schauff für Bikepolo genutzt?



Wieso?
 Nur zum Fahren, wenn ich alleine fahre: Starrgang,
  wenn ich bei jemanden mitfahre: Freilauf


----------



## Alwood (4. April 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> ...wenn ich alleine fahre: Starrgang,
> wenn ich bei jemanden mitfahre: Freilauf


 
Völlig ok.
Nee, ich fragte wegen des verhältnismässig kurzen Vorbaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (4. April 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Völlig ok.
> Nee, ich fragte wegen des verhältnismässig kurzen Vorbaus.



Der stammt von einem alten Giant, der Originalvorbau hat einen spitzen Winkel.
Er war mir aber zu tief und liegt jetzt mit der Originalsattelstütze im Keller.

Vielleicht kommt er nochmal zum Einsatz, für eine Fahrt zum Eiskaffee macht er sich gut, Bremsen demontieren und den Harten markieren. 

Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## odlo_girl (4. April 2012)

Meine "Toyota" Bahnhofschl....  - Vorne 26" - Hinten 28" Fixie mit dem häßlichsten Sattel der Welt


----------



## Alwood (5. April 2012)

Ein Zweibeinständer würde das Gesamtbild noch ein wenig abrunden.


----------



## BigJohn (5. April 2012)

Da hat sich ein Zahlstocher in deinem Vorbau verkeilt


----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

auch mit hässlichem Sattel...aber bequem!


----------



## absvrd (10. April 2012)

So einen lenkerstummel hat das Rad nicht verdient 

Gesendet von meinem HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (11. April 2012)

Mit dieser Lenkerbreite dürfte man zumindest innerstädtisch recht
verkehrsflüssig unterwegs sein...
Ein etwas längerer Vorbau würde für ein besseres Handling sorgen.


----------



## siluan (11. April 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> So einen lenkerstummel hat das Rad nicht verdient


genau, da passt ja nich ma ne volle Aldi-Tüte ran.


----------



## huhue (11. April 2012)

Sieht auf jeden Fall ziemlich bescheiden aus, wenn der Lenker schmaler als der sattel ist...
Naja wer's braucht!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## RazorRamon (11. April 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall ziemlich bescheiden aus, wenn der Lenker schmaler als der sattel ist...


Wer weiß, vielleicht ist sein Hintern ja breiter als seine Schultern, dann passt das so!


----------



## zoomer (11. April 2012)




----------



## absvrd (11. April 2012)

siluan schrieb:


> genau, da passt ja nich ma ne volle Aldi-Tüte ran.



Die muss an jede stadtschlampe passen. Die steht das nicht im ersten Beitrag? ;-) 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AddiP (11. April 2012)

Der Lenker ist nur so zum testen...aber macht irgendwie Spaß so!
Und der Sattel....ist bequem...Sinn erfüllt!


----------



## Odessit (13. April 2012)

Nicht meins. Ein Original aus der Zeit, als es komische Stummellenker nocht nicht gab. Das Rad fügt sich schön in die Stadtumgebung ein


----------



## talybont (13. April 2012)

meins





mfg,
Armin


----------



## odlo_girl (23. April 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> ...
> auch mit hässlichem Sattel...aber bequem!


tröste dich, es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (21. März 2013)

sind doch alles Muttis,
außer


----------



## Spearmint730 (21. März 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> sind doch alles Muttis,
> außer



Wofür der Spanner? 
Die Kette hängt ja schön durch 

Gesendet mit Nexus 7 Tapatalk HD


----------



## RazorRamon (21. März 2013)

Der Spanner spannt aber nicht richtig!

Edit: Da war einer schneller als ich, aber nur ein paar Sekunden!


----------



## odlo_girl (22. März 2013)

Wozu braucht man bei diesem Rad ein Abus Bordo Schloss ???


----------



## chewa1983 (22. März 2013)

also so  ******* siehts nun auch nicht aus!


----------



## _coco_ (22. März 2013)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man bei diesem Rad ein Abus Bordo Schloss ???



Ich schätze mal, damit es nicht geklaut wird.
Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## crestfallen (22. März 2013)

Das ist doch gar kein Schloss, sondern ein Zusatzgewicht, das den Schwerpunkt noch weiter verlagert.

crestfallen


----------



## odlo_girl (23. März 2013)

crestfallen schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar kein Schloss, sondern ein Zusatzgewicht, das den Schwerpunkt noch weiter verlagert.
> 
> crestfallen


----------



## stahlinist (24. März 2013)

Fahre mit eher geringer Vorspannung, da kein nennenswertes Gelände.
Die Scheese läuft jede Woche ihre 100 km - z.Zt. auf solch übelst gepökelten Straßen, dass trotz Dreckfängern binnen kürzester Dauer eine dicke Kruste den gesamten Antrieb regelrecht erstarren läßt.
Am Wochenende gibt's immer das Vollpflegeprogramm - das Bild zeigt ganz gut, wie's dann bis Donnerstag wieder zugewarzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (2. April 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Fahre mit eher geringer Vorspannung, da kein nennenswertes Gelände.
> Die Scheese läuft jede Woche ihre 100 km - z.Zt. auf solch übelst gepökelten Straßen, dass trotz Dreckfängern binnen kürzester Dauer eine dicke Kruste den gesamten Antrieb regelrecht erstarren läßt.
> Am Wochenende gibt's immer das Vollpflegeprogramm - das Bild zeigt ganz gut, wie's dann bis Donnerstag wieder zugewarzt ist.



Man kann schon erahnen, dass die Kette ein einziger Rostklumpen ist. Ich habe im Winter auch damit zu kämpfen, dank maßlos versalzener Straßen in München. Ich löse das Problem mit einer regelmäßigen Überdosis Öl. Nach 2 Wintern bekommt das Bike dann sowieso eine neue Kette.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. April 2013)

Wenn du mit der geringen Kettenspannung klarkommst würde ich einfach den Spanner abmontieren und entsprechend kürzen. Ich fahr eine breite Kette auf schmalem Ritzel/Kettenblatt an der Schepperbude mit ähnlich loser Spannung und bei penibel eingestellter Kettenlinie ist die Kette auch bei Drops und Wurzeltrails nicht runterzubekommen.


----------



## mubi (7. September 2013)

ich hab seit fünf monaten keine schlampe mehr gesehen!
was ist los deutschland?


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (8. September 2013)

Nishiki Triathlete in Chill-Modus
zwar kein ssp, aber immerhin mal euren thread hier aus der versenkung holen


----------



## Manson-007 (8. September 2013)

​


----------



## Alwood (8. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Dieses Rad steht Tag und Nacht draußen...


 
Schön, melde es bei der örtlichen Polizei oder dem Fundbüro,
keller es ein und wenn sich niemand meldet, gehört es vlt. schon in 6 Monaten Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SloMofo (21. November 2014)

Kettler Alu Rad. Mein Townie / Mule / Commuter. Gepimpt mit Nabendynamo, LED Lichtern , Bluemels und einen paar MTB Leftovers


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2014)

Und was hat es im Singlespeed Bereich mit Schaltung zu suchen?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. November 2014)

Zumal: hau diese hässlich schwere Gabel aus dem Rad, dann ist es wirklich vernünftig. Solche ungefederten Bleigewichte sollte man verbieten und einschmelzen. Im Gesamten aber ein ansehnliches Rad. Schöne Carbonoptik, Folie oder echte Rohre?


----------



## SloMofo (23. November 2014)

UPS, sorry. Hatte nicht gesehen dass hier nur singlespeeds rein dürfen.

Ja die Gabel ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge, leider findet man gebraucht meist nur diese Scheissgabeln und keine Starren. Da es nur mein Commuter ist darf die nicht viel kosten...
Ist Carbonfolie.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. November 2014)

SloMofo schrieb:


> UPS, sorry. Hatte nicht gesehen dass hier nur singlespeeds rein dürfen.
> 
> Ja die Gabel ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge, leider findet man gebraucht meist nur diese Scheissgabeln und keine Starren. Da es nur mein Commuter ist darf die nicht viel kosten...
> Ist Carbonfolie.



Schau dir mal die an: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOPV3/on-one-pompino-cro-mo-fork-2012

Macht man zwar eigentlich nicht: Alurahmen und Stahlgabel, aber wenn es nur ein Commuter ist.


----------



## svenso (24. November 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Macht man zwar eigentlich nicht: Alurahmen und Stahlgabel, aber wenn es nur ein Commuter ist.



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben:





Meiner Meinung nach einer der coolsten Bahnrahmen und super geil für die Stadt und das mit Alu+Stahlgabel - sau schwer an so einen Rahmen zu kommen...


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2014)

Zu tight für die city aber god damn sexy.


----------



## svenso (24. November 2014)

Ich würde ihn zu gerne in der Stadt fahren. Goldsprint hat einen Classicrahmen (von Colossi) der scheint sich am Track zu orientieren:




IMG_3399 by Goldsprint.de, on Flickr


----------



## Alwood (24. November 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Zu tight für die city...



Nö, gerade richtig.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. November 2014)

Sind beide zu schickimicki als Stadtschlampe. Für mich ist ein ideales Stadtrad eine Mischung aus Stabilität, Ästhetik, und Funktionalität. Sprich: sportliche Optik, aber mit all den Sachen die mich bei Schmuddelwetter sicher (Licht, Bleche) von der Kneipe heimbringen. Und was ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch mal länger draußen stehenlassen kann.  Das Cannondale erfüllt leider nur die Ästhetik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (24. November 2014)

Stimmt schon, auch wenn ich die Notwendigkeit von Blechen und festem Licht nicht habe. Raceblade hinten reicht, im Alltag wo ich sauber bleiben will habe ich im Rucksack ne Regenüberhose dabei. Licht ist Akkulicht das ich auf Arbeit im Notfall auch mit USB aufladen kann... 







Der geneigte Cineast kennt das Bike vielleicht aus "Premium Rush". Ich mag das Bike und plane zur Zeit was ähnliches...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. November 2014)

Armer Kerl, dem haben sie die Pedalen gestohlen. Muss er heimschieben.


----------



## Alwood (24. November 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Sind beide zu schickimicki als Stadtschlampe.



Ja zu schade mag sein, aber zum Fahren in der City super und wenn einem das Cannondale
in runtergerocktem Zustand in die Hände fällt, passt es als Stadtgurke hervorragend.


----------



## RISE (24. November 2014)

E: oh, so lange her...


----------



## kaho (25. November 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, auch wenn ich die Notwendigkeit von Blechen und festem Licht nicht habe. Raceblade hinten reicht, im Alltag wo ich sauber bleiben will habe ich im Rucksack ne Regenüberhose dabei. Licht ist Akkulicht das ich auf Arbeit im Notfall auch mit USB aufladen kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen, wie du den Rahmen gestaltet hast ??? Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## veiter42 (26. November 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Der geneigte Cineast kennt das Bike vielleicht aus "Premium Rush". Ich mag das Bike und plane zur Zeit was ähnliches...



Soso...ich mag die abgerockte Optik ja und hätte auch gerne ein günstiges Rahmenset der Art für die Stadt, nur: Erklär mal der Rennleitung, wie du bei dem Rad zwei Bremsen nachrüsten kannst...LRS tauschen, klar...das nehmen sie dir einmal ab; inklusives dem Aufwand für dich, dir einen LRS und angeklemmbare Hilfsbremsen zu besorgen oder auf Lager zu haben...mir wäre das ja zu aufwändig...


----------



## svenso (26. November 2014)

1. Das Rad sieht abgerockt aus, ist aber nagelneu - Kinomagie eben...
2. Zumindest das VR hat ne Bremsflanke, hinten ist ne Bohrung im Rahmen, genauso wie an der Gabel. Fahre bei meinem auch nur mit VR Bremse und fix, bisher kein Problem, aber das ist ja bekanntlich ein anderes Thema.
3. Das Spannende an dem Rad ist die Komponentenauswahl. Phil Naben, Sugino Kurbel und Innenlager, Nitto und Thomson Cockpit - wirklich sehr edel ohne das es danach aussieht...


----------



## stahlinist (21. Januar 2018)

Ich darf doch bitten: wohnen alle jetzt auf dem Land oder gibt's (dort) nur noch Muttis?
Der Grund der Faden-Exhumierung liegt in meiner aktuell doppelten Haushaltsführung und der hiermit gezeitigten Notwendigkeit einer erweiterten Schlampenverfügbarkeit. In die Nachfolge eines schon vor Jahren in meinem Besitz befindlichen und unfreiwillig aus selbigem entlassenen MT-Racings trat nun ein eben solches, farb- und jahrgangsgleich:





Solide, wendig, laufruhig - ein großer Wurf aus 1989 und mit spritzigen 34/17 und vorgelängter Kette diesmal sogar in MagicGear
Real Bitches Brew - wie der Lateiner zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## caemis (29. Januar 2018)

Sehr anständiges Gerät. Eigentlich viel zu schade es nur in der Stadt zu reiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Januar 2018)

Mein Stadtvelo hat jetzt endlich neue Felgen, bei der Gelegenheit auch einen NaDy eingespeicht und mit Lampe ausgestattet. 

Übersetzung 42:14 - etwas straff, aber geht noch. Tendenz geht aber zu 42:15.


----------



## ploerre (7. Februar 2018)

Hab ich vor Jahren von meinem Vater konfisziert, neuen LRS dran, Dreigang Torpedo runter, paar Teile neu und ab geht er...
Müßte mittlerweile bald Vierzigsten feiern, der Hobel.


----------



## meinhardon (7. Februar 2018)

Ganz schön dicker Gang für ordentlich Tempo zum Penny Markt!


----------



## xxxT (7. Februar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ganz schön dicker Gang für ordentlich Tempo zum Penny Markt!


bevor der dreiste dieb damit auf touren kommt, liegt er schon daneben


----------



## ploerre (9. Februar 2018)

Ist schon sehr super so für mich, der Gang. Laufräder sind übrigens 26" mit 120mm hinten, die mußte ich mir extra bauen lassen.

Leider bekomme ich da nur die ollen Seitenzugbremsen dran. Wenn jmd. einen heissen tip hat für alternative Bremsen mit mehr Wumms, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Aktuell sind es Diacompe MX 1000
edit: Hab schon meherere durch: Weinmann, Point, jetzt die MX.


----------



## caferacer1199 (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluespeter (14. Juni 2018)

Da dies mein erster Beitrag ist... Hallo erst einmal ... und gleich mal ein Bild von meiner "Stadtschlampe"... bzw... Statt- Stadt- eher ATB- Schlampe...

50er Rahmen (vermutlich Rixie).. Übersetzung 36:18... ja das braucht man hier im bergigen Schleswig Holstein... ;-) Kenda KINIPTION 26 x 2.3" und der Rest aus Resten... Ich liebe dieses Teil...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## Bluespeter (9. Juli 2018)

Hier noch mal ein Update meiner Stadtschl..... Brooks B17, Shimano PD-GR500 Pedale, Conti Contact Travel 50x559....


----------



## howardsnabel (21. August 2018)

Günstig bei eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Umbau auf SSP war beim Kauf bereits erfolgt. Erneuert wurden Sattel, Griffe, Bremsbeläge und Dynamo


----------



## stahlinist (3. November 2019)

Eine Schlampe ist eine Schlampe ist eine Schlampe -
oder: CTF in Karben und das Querrad mit Kettenanriss und sonst nur Baustellen im Keller.






Das Luder bekam somit dann mal ordentlich die Sporen.
Und jetzt mal unter uns Pastorentöchtern: so 'ne Schlampe artgerecht zu halten bedeutet einfach das geile Stück mitunter so richtig dreckig herzunehmen


----------



## caquephogl (8. November 2019)

Neulich musste ich dieses Villiger Damenrennrad retten. Vielleicht weil ich zu meinem 18 Geburtstag das gleiche als Herrenrad bekommen habe. 

Die Schaltung war ziemlich hinüber, also Singlespeed Umbau und komplett wieder herrichten. Ich bin es dann kurz gefahren, aber mir ist es zu kurz und auch zu klein, daher werde ich es wohl verkaufen. 

Es fährt wahnsinnig gut und vor allem rollt es extrem lange. Die Naben sind wohl nicht die schlechtesten.


----------



## sjohannes (10. Dezember 2019)

Hier Mal meine frisch zusammen gebastelte Stadtschlampe. Den Rahmen habe ich für 15€ als Herrenrad bei Kleinanzeigen bekommen.
Den Rest hatte ich Zuhause herum fliegen. Die Übersetzung ist ganz entspannt mit 40:14


----------



## Miracoolx (4. Mai 2020)

normalerweise wartet  mein Klein an der U-bahn Stadtion auf mich, nur seit der Abstand s Pflicht nehme ich es mit in die Bahn


----------



## Gurkenhobel (5. Mai 2020)

Schöne Aufkleber auf Wand und Boden


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Mai 2020)

Schöner Kommentar über mir  

SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

